# Radon Slide 150 8.0 @ bike2do.de Testbericht



## invalid (5. Januar 2013)

Hi,

nach meinen Lampentests, kommt dann mal der erste Biketest. Das ganze soll in drei Teilen von statten gehen. Teil 1 mÃ¶chte ich euch auch hier im IBC prÃ¤sentieren. Gern hÃ¶re ich mir eurer Feedback und eure Erfahrungen an. Alle denen noch Fragen zum Slide 8.0 unter den NÃ¤geln brennen, kÃ¶nnen diese an mich richten. Im zweiten Teil des Tests werde ich dann versuchen diese Fragen gleich mit zu beantworten bzw. ein genaueres Augenmerk darauf zu legen.

Link zum Artikel:
Radon Slide 150 8.0 â Wie viel AM geht fÃ¼r 2000 â¬ ?

Link zum Teil 2:
Radon Slide 150 8.0 â Erfahrungsbericht



> Teil 1: Versand, Ausstattung und Endmontage
> 
> Man kÃ¶nnte jetzt wie oft geschehen wieder mit einer Pro / Contra Versenderbike (www.bike-discount.de) oder nicht Story beginnen, aber das erspare ich mir an dieser Stelle. Klar ist aber, dass es aktuell kein vergleichbares Angebot bei den FachhÃ¤ndlern, oder gar anderen Versendern gibt, wie es derzeit Radon mit seiner neuen Slide Serie auf die Beine stellt. Im Teil 1 der mehrteiligen Serie soll es erst einmal nur um unsere Erfahrungen mit dem Versand, der Endmontage und natÃ¼rlich der Ausstattung gehen. Ein ausfÃ¼hrlicher Fahrbericht folgt spÃ¤ter.
> 
> ...









 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



NatÃ¼rlich kÃ¶nnt ihr bei mit auch Feedback zur Page loswerden. Lob wie Kritik sind gern willkommen.


----------



## invalid (1. Februar 2013)

Das spielt nimmt kaum ein Ende. Mittlerweile ist zwar die Formula Bremse auf dem Rückweg von der Reparatur, aber auch die FOX Gabel macht keine Anstalten ihre zicken sein zu lassen. Nur es kann ja wohl kaum sein, das man einer neuen Gabel erstmal einen Casting Öl Wechsel geben muss, damit sie richtig läuft. Mit meiner RS Reba hatte ich solch ein Zeug nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (1. Februar 2013)

PS: Welche Erfahrung habt ihr mit eurem neuen Slide gemacht?


----------



## CAPITO (1. Februar 2013)

Was für Probleme hast du denn mit der Fox Gabel?


----------



## invalid (1. Februar 2013)

Hohes losbrechmoment, unsensibel. Und seit der letzten fahrt schlägt sie, hier check ich dann aber erstmal das Steuerlager.


----------



## MK_79 (1. Februar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Hohes losbrechmoment, unsensibel.



Laut Toxoholics Mechaniker ist das bei der Talas völlig normal. Wer mehr Feeling möchte, soll float oder an kaufen.........


----------



## CAPITO (1. Februar 2013)

Das Ansprechverhalten ist bei meiner auch nicht gerade der Hit, aber das ist scheinbar normal bei der Talas, ansonsten funktioniert sie.
Wobei es für den Preis der Fox sicher besseres gäbe.
Mit den Bremsen bin ich super zufrieden, hatte vorher allerdings eine Hayes Stroker Trail. Sobald die Bremse aber mucken macht, bau ich ne Shimano dran.
Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Bike bisher sehr zufrieden . Habe allerdings erst 250 km drauf.

Meine Sattelstütze hat ganz leichtes links/rechts Spiel, nicht vor/ zurück, ist das normal ?

Gruß Tom


----------



## invalid (1. Februar 2013)

Ja das mit der Tals ist kein Einzelfall. Man liest aber auch von einigen Tricks wie man die Talas etwas flotter  bekommt. Sie neues Öl für die Castings etc. 

Meine reverb hat auch leichtes Spiel in alle Richtungen.


----------



## MK_79 (1. Februar 2013)

Bei dem Preis solltet das Ding aber funktionieren, ohne das man erst mal dran rumschrauben muss.

Schwache Leistung, aber scheint normal bei Fox zu sein. Das ist ja nicht erst seit diesem Jahr so.

Vielleicht hängt es aber auch mit einem Zusammenspiel von Druck in der Gabel und dem Ausgangsgewicht des Fahrers zusammen?


----------



## CAPITO (1. Februar 2013)

Die Tricks für die Talas werde ich mal nachlesen, vielleicht geht ja was.

Dann wird das leichte Spiel der Sattelstütze normal sein, beim fahren merkt man sowieso nichts.

Gruß


----------



## invalid (1. Februar 2013)

Das Spiel der Gabel seit der letzten fahrt an der Gabel nervt dagegen schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CAPITO (1. Februar 2013)

Würde mich auch nerven, musst wahrscheinlich einschicken.

Bei Toxoholics werden Garantiefälle sehr schnell erledigt, hab ich mal zumindest mal gelesen.


----------



## konamatze (1. Februar 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen,bei meinem Dämpfer ging es auch recht zügig und unproblematisch.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## invalid (1. Februar 2013)

war grad nochmal im Keller beim Bike. Wenn ich vorne die "Ersatzbremse" Shimano SLX ziehe und den Rahmen leicht wippe, dann schlägt die Gabel wie verrückt. Schlägt hörbar. Habe auch zum ausschließen des Steuersatzten diesen mit der Handfixiert, was aber nichts änderte. Das kenne ich sonst nur von Suntour Gabeln, haha. Ich denke da werde ich wohl mal Toxic anschreiben müssen.


----------



## Wotan2310 (1. Februar 2013)

Meine Reverb hat auch minimal Spiel,was aber nicht stört wenn es nicht mehr wird.
Mein Freilauf wurde schon getauscht und den Lack am Hinterbau geht schnell ab.
Naja bei der Gabel weiß ich auch nicht so recht,entweder zu weich und säuft bei Bremsen ab oder gleich wieder zu straff.
Ansonsten Bremsen auf XT getauscht weil mich Formula schon immer genervt hat.
Trotzdem liebe ich mein Slide


----------



## invalid (1. Februar 2013)

ja wenn man sie offen fährt sackt die beim bremsen echt ganz gut ab. aber im grunde mag ich das CTD System.


----------



## Wotan2310 (1. Februar 2013)

Ich meinte zu weich vom Luftdruck.
CTD find ich auch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (1. Februar 2013)

schon mal härter versucht? mit wie viel Druck/kg fährst du?


----------



## Wotan2310 (1. Februar 2013)

Hab von 20-40% Sag alles durch.
Weich eingestellt find ich vom ansprechen her besser, aber das wegtauchen bei bremsen geht gar nicht.
Bin jetzt so bei 20-25% und werd es jetzt mal so lassen.


----------



## invalid (1. Februar 2013)

ich fahre mit 20%, damit komme ich am besten klar...


----------



## invalid (2. Februar 2013)

Sag mal schmatzt/blubbert/zischt dein Dämpfer auch immer beim ausfedern ?


----------



## CAPITO (2. Februar 2013)

Ist bei meinem auch so, ist aber nur zu hören, wenn ich im Stand den Dämpfer betätige.


----------



## invalid (2. Februar 2013)

Ist das normal so? Ist mir bei anderen fullys noch nie so aufgefallen.


----------



## CAPITO (2. Februar 2013)

War bei meinem anderen Fully auch nicht, hab mir aber darüber noch keine Gedanken gemacht, denke es ist normal.
Solltest du bei Toxoholics anrufen, könntest das ja mal ansprechen.


----------



## invalid (2. Februar 2013)

Habe ich vor. Habe denen erstmal ne mail geschickt. Wird sicher nicht vor Montag ne Antwort da sein.


----------



## CAPITO (2. Februar 2013)

Könntest du die Antwort dann bitte hier posten, würde mich auch interessieren .


----------



## invalid (2. Februar 2013)

Hatte ich vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CAPITO (2. Februar 2013)




----------



## McZappenduster (3. Februar 2013)

bin auch gespannt


----------



## Wotan2310 (3. Februar 2013)

Denke das ist normal.Meiner und der von meinem Bekannten zischt auch.


----------



## duc-748S (3. Februar 2013)

Wie/wann macht sich das zischen denn bemerkbar?
Mir ist da nämlich bis jetzt noch nichts aufgefallen, hab aber auch noch nicht darauf geachtet.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wotan2310 (4. Februar 2013)

Wenn man im Stand einfedert.


----------



## duc-748S (4. Februar 2013)

Wotan2310 schrieb:


> Wenn man im Stand einfedert.



Alles klar, danke 
Muss ich Ende der Woche mal ausprobieren, früher komme ich da leider nicht zu 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aalex (4. Februar 2013)

könnte einfach das öl sein..


----------



## invalid (4. Februar 2013)

*neue Infos:
*
Die Formula Bremsen sollten heute bei mir ankommen. Werd ich dann gleich noch schnell an dem Bike testen bevor Die Fox Talas als auch der Float Dämpfer zu Toxo gehen.

Laut Toxo soll ich also Gabel wie Dämpfer einsenden. Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden was bei rauskommen.


----------



## invalid (4. Februar 2013)

hier mal jeweils ein Video zur Gabel und zum Dämpfer... Wer ähnliche Probleme hat sollte sich an TOXO wenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Februar 2013)

Kenn die das Problem schon oder wieso?


----------



## invalid (4. Februar 2013)

kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber wenn die Probleme "Normal" wären, würden sie wohl nicht von mir verlangen, sowohl Gabel als auch Dämpfer einzuschicken.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. Februar 2013)

Probleme sind meißtens icht normal 

Ich drück dir die Daumen das es schnell geht!


----------



## sevenuplev (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo an alle, hatte eigentlich vor mir das Radon im Frühjahr zu kaufen, doch bei den Problemen Gabel Daempfer Bremsen werde ich gerade unsicher, vielleicht doch lieber ein Hafdtail mit 120mm Federgabel. Das sind alles Probleme die man sich nicht wünscht....Will doch nir FAHREN....


----------



## McZappenduster (4. Februar 2013)

Also ich bin der Meinung mein Fox Dämpfer aus meinem 150 8.0 hat auch diese Geräusche gemacht, aber kann ich momentan nicht prüfen, da das Rad aufm Ständer hängt und nicht viel mehr dran ist am Rahmen außer Dämpfer, Kurbel, Umwerfer und Schaltwerk


----------



## invalid (4. Februar 2013)

ich gehe mal davon aus, das ich eher mal Pesch habe und ein Einzellfall bin. Daher lass dich davon mal nicht abschrecken, denn von den Problemen die ich grad haben mal abgesehen ist das Slide ein super Bike.. Bisher war auch alles mit der Garantieabwicklung sehr entspannt. Radon ist dahingehend sehr hilfsbereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wotan2310 (4. Februar 2013)

Also die Gabel klingt nicht gut,aber mein Dämpfer hört sich seit dem ersten Tag so an und funktioniert normal.
Bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2013)

Radon kann nichts dafür wenn Fox so einen Mist verzapft. Schließlich handelt es sich bei Fox um "Zubehör" und nicht um den "Radon-Rahmen". Das kann Dir bei jedem Fahrradanbieter passieren.
Daher sollte ein Problem des Teilehersteller (Fox) nicht von einer Fahrradmarke (Radon) abschrecken.


----------



## invalid (4. Februar 2013)

@filiale:

genau so schauts aus! 



Was an diesem Bild gefällt mir wohl ganz und gar nicht?





PS: ich bin grad schon schwer am überlegen ob ich mir nicht vorsorglich gleich ein Paar Shimano XT Bremsen bestelle... Mit denen wäre wenigstens Ruhe, wenn die Formula mal wieder im Service ist...


----------



## p3bbels (4. Februar 2013)

Mein Dämpfer macht die gleichen Geräusche wie der von Dir Invalid. Ich bin auch mal gespannt was bei Dir rauskommt, ob ich meinen dann auch einschicken darf / muss.

Im übrigen war meine Gabel auch bei Toxo wegen defektem CTD. Aber kann Radon ja nix für. 

Finde das Bike nach wie vor trotzdem Geil.


----------



## Wotan2310 (4. Februar 2013)

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das Fox so viel Dämpfer defekt ausliefert.
Hoffe Du musst nicht zu lange warten.


----------



## CAPITO (4. Februar 2013)

Mein Dämpfer macht die gleichen Geräusche, denke aber, das ist normal. Demnächst wissen wir mehr.
 @p3bbels, was war an dem CTD deiner Fox defekt ?


----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2013)

Mich wundert es nur, dass so etwas weder in der Quali Kontrolle bei Fox noch beim Zusammenbau des Slide / bei der Endkontrolle vom Radonmechaniker auffällt. Da scheinen doch überall erheblich Lücken in Sachen "Endkontrolle" zu bestehen.

Wenn ich aber auf der anderen Seite an dieses Bild hier denke (Der Beitrag selbst ist da jetzt mal egal), wundert mich mal wieder gar nichts in Sachen Qualitätskontrolle 

Alles husch husch und schnell schnell weil zu großer Zeitdruck...


----------



## eXc4LizOr (4. Februar 2013)

Hey,

das ist mega ärgerlich! Hoffentlich nur ein Einzelfall.

Zum Thema Shimano XT Bremsen.
Braucht man beim Umbau der Formula RX auf Shimano XT irgend welche Adapter oder lässt sie sich eins zu eins austauschen? Funktionieren die 180mm Formula Bremsscheiben komplikationsfrei mit der XT Bremse?

Gruß


----------



## sevenuplev (4. Februar 2013)

Hallo filiale,
Geht auch nicht gegen Radon, nur was waere denn dann die Reaktion aus der Sicht des Radherstellers. Man bedenke, in der heutigen Zeit, spart man sich mühevoll 2000 Euro zusammen um sich ein bike zu kaufen um dann festzustellen das es nach ein paar Ausfahrten nur noch halb zerlegt in der Werkstatt steht, da wieder ein Dämpfer oder was auch immer nicht richtig funktioniert. Gruss


----------



## CAPITO (4. Februar 2013)

Ich würde die Scheiben auch gleich auf XT umbauen. Schon mal wegen der Ice Tec Technologie. Dann passt alles zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (4. Februar 2013)

Du brauchst keine anderen Adapter und kannst auch die Formulascheiben verwenden. Brauchst also wirklich nur die Bremse tauschen und fertig.


----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2013)

Ärgerlich ist es besonders für Radon, weil die die Arbeit als "Zwischenhändler" haben. Das kostet Radon Zeit und Geld. Ich hoffe dass Radon da auch mal ein "deutliches" Wort mit Fox spricht (abhängig von der Anzahl der Probleme).


----------



## eXc4LizOr (4. Februar 2013)

alles klar, danke!

... btw ... was denkt Ihr wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Radon zur Neueröffnung des Megastores im Frühjahr '13, Rabatte auf Kompletträder gibt? Eventuell auch nur am Eröffnungstag in Bonn!? Oder ist dies bei "Versendern" undenkbar?


----------



## CAPITO (4. Februar 2013)

@invalid, da muss ich jetzt nochmal nachhaken, weil der Umbau auf XT Bremse evtl. auch mal ein Thema bei mir ist.

Ist es nicht so, das gerade die Formula Scheiben schlecht sind, wegen quitschen und klingeln?


----------



## invalid (4. Februar 2013)

@eXc4LizOr 

das kann dir nur Radon sagen, hat hier aber recht wenig verloren.
 @CAPITO

Klar sind sie nicht die besten, aber grundsätzlich kann man sie verwenden. Ich würde sicher auf Shimano oder Avid HS1 Scheiben umsteigen.


----------



## CAPITO (4. Februar 2013)

Da hast du natürlich recht, man kann die Scheiben sicher fahren, aber wenn ich wechsle, dann sicher komplett.


----------



## invalid (4. Februar 2013)

ich bin noch unsicher. aktuell mangelt es an Geld für eine XT. Aber ich bin mal gespannt was die zweite Reparatur bringt. 

Man steckt in der Produktentwicklung bei Radon nicht drin, aber ich frage mich, was Radon daran gehindert hat, nicht gleich eine SLX /XT zu verbauen. Genau so hätten sie an dem 9.0 passend zum Sram Antrieb eine Avid verbauen können, aber auch da finden wir Formula. Oder Grundsätzlich, warum findet man an teuren Bikes überwiegend FOX? Eine RS Revelation wäre sicher nicht schlechter gewesen, und hätte dann vlt auch XT Shifter samt SLX oder XT Bremse ermöglicht. Aber wie gesagt, da steckt man nicht drin. 
Man kann es nicht allen Recht machen. 

Der Rahmen ist auf jeden Fall eine Gute Basis für die nächsten Jahre!


----------



## eXc4LizOr (4. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht erleben wir in der Hinsicht beim kommenden Slide E1 & E2 was besseres. Wobei mir das egal sein kann, da die RÃ¤der wahrscheinlich bei 2999â¬ anfangen werden und somit nicht in meiner Preisklasse spielen


----------



## CAPITO (4. Februar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> ich bin noch unsicher. aktuell mangelt es an Geld für eine XT. Aber ich bin mal gespannt was die zweite Reparatur bringt.
> 
> Man steckt in der Produktentwicklung bei Radon nicht drin, aber ich frage mich, was Radon daran gehindert hat, nicht gleich eine SLX /XT zu verbauen. Genau so hätten sie an dem 9.0 passend zum Sram Antrieb eine Avid verbauen können, aber auch da finden wir Formula. Oder Grundsätzlich, warum findet man an teuren Bikes überwiegend FOX? Eine RS Revelation wäre sicher nicht schlechter gewesen, und hätte dann vlt auch XT Shifter samt SLX oder XT Bremse ermöglicht. Aber wie gesagt, da steckt man nicht drin.
> Man kann es nicht allen Recht machen.
> ...



Momentan tausche ich meine Bremse auch nicht, aktuell bin ich mit der Formula schon zufrieden, beisst wie sau und quitscht nicht, zumindest wenn sie trocken ist.
Das mit der Gabel hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, RS statt Fox, dafür XT Shifter und SLX oder XT Bremse. Aber das liegt wahrscheinlich an den Einkaufspreisen.

Ich finde die Basis des Bikes auch gut, verändern kann man immer, und Schrauben macht auch Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## p3bbels (4. Februar 2013)

Bei meiner Fox konnte ich an dem CTD hebel drehen, ohne das sich die Plattform zuschaltet. Die Gabel war gefühlt immer offen. Man muss dazu sagen, dass erst nach ein paar Fahrten der Defekt auftrat.

Habe dann mit Radon telefoniert und die waren auch super freundlich. Also kann und will ich auch da nichts beanstanden

Aufgrund des Wetters bin ich aber auch total relaxt


----------



## McZappenduster (4. Februar 2013)

Deshalb fliegt bei mir auch "fast" alles raus. Die neuen XT Bremsen inkl. IceTech 180mm Scheiben sind schon auf dem Weg zu mir. gerade mal 255 Piepen. Die SLX Shifter werden ebenso durch XT ersetzt, so kann ich auf das I-Spec umbauen und hab ein aufgeräumtes Cockpit, aber vor allem komplett XT. Kassette und Kette liegen auch schon da 
Laufräder werden durch einen von den gut bekannten Laufradbauern ersetzt. Gewicht dann so bei 1500-1600g. Als Gabel liegt die Revelation XX World Cup bereit. Der Vorbau wird ein Syntace Megaforce 2 (40mm, schauen obs langt) sein und dann noch einen schmucken Carbonlenker, passend zur Gabel 
Dann wiegt die Sau selbst mit der Reverb ziemlich genau 12kg ohne Pedale  Fehlt eigentlich nur noch das richtige Wetter


----------



## invalid (4. Februar 2013)

auf die Bilder des Umbaus bin ich echt gespannt.


----------



## filiale (4. Februar 2013)

Für die Formula hat man vermutlich einen EK Spezialpreis bei entsprechender Stückzahl bekommen (wie das immer so ist im Geschäftsleben). Genauso wie für die Fox Teile.


----------



## CAPITO (4. Februar 2013)

Ich  auch


----------



## McZappenduster (4. Februar 2013)

sollte ich das positiv verstehen  @CAPITO, invalid?

LRS doch unter 1500g  gerade mit Thomas telefoniert *happy*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CAPITO (4. Februar 2013)

McZappenduster schrieb:


> sollte ich das positiv verstehen  @_CAPITO_, invalid?
> 
> LRS doch unter 1500g  gerade mit Thomas telefoniert *happy*



Von mir kannst du es positiv verstehen, ich finde Umbauten immer gut .

Ich werde an meinem Slide auch noch was verändern, aber nicht wie du alles auf einmal, sondern immer wieder mal was neues, irgendwann bin ich dann auch fertig. 
Ist man überhaupt irgendwann fertig .

So wie du es machst, alles auf einmal ändern, ist natürlich optimal.


----------



## McZappenduster (4. Februar 2013)

Ja bei mir bietet es sich super an, Wetter is eh noch mies und Geld is auch da durch den Verkauf der originalteile und dem alten bike. Kann alles in das Slide fließen  ich bin auch gespannt was ich da auf die Räder stelle. Vielleicht werden es Tune Naben in Giftgrün, aber ich weiß noch nicht wie gut dieses Giftgrün von Tune zum Slide passt. Kann mir da einer helfen?


----------



## Dice8 (4. Februar 2013)

Hey @invalid. Hattest du viel Spiel bei der Gabel. Soviel das man es mit dem Finger zwischen Tauchrohr und Gabelbrücke gemerkt hat und man es auch bis an den Lenker spürt? Habe wohl den gleichen Mist mit meiner 32er Talas am Nerve. Achja, mein Dämpfer zischt im Stand auch beim ausfedern. Luft verliert er jedoch nicht.


----------



## invalid (4. Februar 2013)

@Dice8

Ja man hat es mit den Fingern gespürt. Ich schicke morgen die ganzen Sachen zu Radon, das dauert zwar etwas länger, aber ich erspare mir die Versandkosten, und aktuelle ist das wetter eh das letzte.


----------



## Sylan (4. Februar 2013)

hallo, also mein dämpfer vom slide  hat auch ein leichtes zichen (oder wie man es nennen soll) im sag bereich und das von anfang an, hatte mir aber noch nie gedanken drüber gemacht, soll ich nun ???


----------



## invalid (4. Februar 2013)

das kann ich dir sagen wenn ich meine Sachen wieder zurück bekomme.


----------



## CAPITO (4. Februar 2013)

@invalid,

ich werde mit meinem Dämpfer auch warten, bis du deinen wieder zurück hast. Sollte da wirklich ein defekt vorliegen, bekommen die Jungs von Toxoholic ganz schön Arbeit .


----------



## Dice8 (4. Februar 2013)

Habe nochmal ein bisschen gegooglet. 
Das die Talas im stand wohl gemerkt ein leichtes Spiel aufweist ist normal aufgrund des Schmiersystems. Wenn die Gabel nach ca. 10 Minuten "warm gefahren" wurde soll das Spiel weg sein.  

Genauere Infos hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6705097&postcount=4


----------



## invalid (5. Februar 2013)

Vom Prinzip her nichts anderes als was jeder andere Hersteller auch benutzt. Das mit den Buchsen ist ja kein Zauberwerk. Wenn die Gabel aber so knallt ist was nicht ok. Meine Reba zb. hat so ein spiel auch nach 2000 km und harter Fahrweise nicht. Wenn das also bei FOX normal ist...


----------



## Dice8 (5. Februar 2013)

Habe mir dein Video nochmal angeschaut. Bei dir hört sich das schon sehr heftig an. Mir mir ist es echt minimal und anscheint die von Fox beschriebene Toleranz aufgrund der Schmiermodis. Ich werde es bei mir
Mal beobachten. Garantie ist ja noch drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (5. Februar 2013)

Ich bin auch gespannt was bei mir raus kommt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Februar 2013)

Konnte Toxo denn vorab schon etwas sagen? Kennen die den Fehler? Oder wollen die erst wa sagen wenn die Gabel da ist? Das die sagen schick sie ein ist ja normal. Ferndiagnose ist schwer und wir kein Gewerblicher verbindlich machen...
Könnte ja nur sein das die so ein Problem schon kennen.


----------



## invalid (5. Februar 2013)

Kein Wort dazu. Die mail war ein kurzes: "einsenden" ... Mehr nicht.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Februar 2013)

Okay, dann werden die die wohl erst checken. Dann hoffen wir mal das es was wird...


----------



## invalid (5. Februar 2013)

Grad eben habe ich die beiden Paket bei der Post abgegeben. Formula + FOX... einen Karton für die Gabel muss man erstmal daheim haben.


----------



## spech (5. Februar 2013)

Hi zusammen,
Laut kleinem Artikel in der neuen bike gibt es ein Problem bei den ersten ausgelieferten Evolution-Gabeln.
Betrifft die CTD Kartusche, kein offizielles Statement von Fox, Fit-Kartuschen, performance und factory-line serie sollen nicht betroffen sein. nur evolution Gabeln !
Toxoholics tauscht die Kartuschen aus.

Na dann nehm ich erst mal Abstand vom Kauf und warte mal etwas ab....

Gruss 
spech

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Februar 2013)

Was für Dokumente will TOxaholic sehen für den Tausch? Reicht da die Kopie der Rechnung von Radon?


----------



## invalid (5. Februar 2013)

Das ist ja das einzige was man hat. Reicht aus. Ich lasse meine eh über Radon einsenden. Dauert zwar länger, aber damit kann ich nun leben...


----------



## spech (5. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Was für Dokumente will TOxaholic sehen für den Tausch? Reicht da die Kopie der Rechnung von Radon?


 

Vielleicht fragst Du dazu bei Radon an?? Hast doch Garantie.....

Oder ruf bei Toxoholics an.....da wird Dir sicher geholfen

Gruss
spech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. Februar 2013)

Da die Gabel dann ja zu Toxa muss brauch ich nicht bei Radon anfragen.


----------



## invalid (5. Februar 2013)

Aber man spart sich die Versandkosten wenn man über Radon geht. Wenn man mit den zwei extra tagen leben kann.


----------



## Dice8 (5. Februar 2013)

spech schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> Laut kleinem Artikel in der neuen bike gibt es ein Problem bei den ersten ausgelieferten Evolution-Gabeln.
> Betrifft die CTD Kartusche, kein offizielles Statement von Fox, Fit-Kartuschen, performance und factory-line serie sollen nicht betroffen sein. nur evolution Gabeln !
> Toxoholics tauscht die Kartuschen aus.
> ...



Auf welcher Seite denn?


----------



## spech (5. Februar 2013)

Bin Grad unterwegs....ziemlich vorne


Gesendet von meinem MB526 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## McZappenduster (5. Februar 2013)

Dann werde ich meine auch mal aus dem bikemarkt rausnehmen und dann über Radon auch wegschicken. Bin mir auch unsicher ob die nicht was hat. Dann hat der zukünftige Käufer wenigstens keine Scherereien und ich kann gut auf die fox verzichten, liegt eh nur rum...


----------



## RadonRico (5. Februar 2013)

Nur zur Info. 
In der neuen Bike ist eine Service Aufforderung für die Fox CTD Evolution Serie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (5. Februar 2013)

Auf welcher Seite?
Welche Modelle? Kartusche? Open Bath? Steht dort eine Begründung für die Serviceaufforderung?


----------



## RadonRico (5. Februar 2013)

Auf Seite 23.


----------



## Dice8 (5. Februar 2013)

kannst du den Artikel mal abfotografieren oder so?


----------



## CAPITO (5. Februar 2013)

Dice8 schrieb:


> kannst du den Artikel mal abfotografieren oder so?


habe ich mir gerade auch gedacht, wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## MK_79 (5. Februar 2013)

Das der Federweg nicht voll nutzbar und das ansprechen schlecht ist, betrifft doch auch die Talas Fit Gabeln. Musst nur mal im IBC nachlesen und laut Toxo Mechaniker normal.


----------



## invalid (5. Februar 2013)

dort steht nichts weiter drin als das es Probleme mit den CTD Kartuschen der Evolution Modelle gibt. Die Probleme äußern sich durch eine defekte Zug und Druckstufeneinstellung, ergo sie reagiert nicht mehr auf Einstellungen. Scheinbar tritt der Fehler aber nicht sofort auf, sondern "brauch ne weile". Alle User sind angehalten sich mit Toxo in Verbindung zu setzen.


----------



## RadonRico (5. Februar 2013)

Ja weis leider nicht wie ich über die App Fotos einfüge.


----------



## McZappenduster (5. Februar 2013)

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3157/tqgp8qmt_jpg.htm

funktionierts?

Heute frisch gekauft die bravo


----------



## CAPITO (5. Februar 2013)

Funktioniert 

Ist eigentlich die Fox Beim Slide 150 8.0 eine Evolution ?


----------



## McZappenduster (5. Februar 2013)

jap, ist aus der evolution series.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (5. Februar 2013)

da werden viele hersteller wohl ein wörtschen mit FOX zureden haben... nicht gerade wenige bikes fahren mit der Gabel rum.


----------



## RadonRico (6. Februar 2013)

Scheint generell bei der Evolution Probleme zu geben. Ich klopf mal auf Holz die Factory funktioniert bis jetzt spitze.


----------



## duc-748S (6. Februar 2013)

Sorry für die vielleicht doofe Frage, aber ist die Talas vom Slide 150 9.0 auch eine Evolution oder eine Factory?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## invalid (6. Februar 2013)

Evolution. Aber mit unproblematischer Da Fit Kartusche.


----------



## duc-748S (6. Februar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Evolution. Aber mit unproblematischer Da Fit Kartusche.



Aha, danke 
Also sind bei der diese Probleme eher nicht zu erwarten wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## invalid (6. Februar 2013)

So schaut es aus


----------



## duc-748S (6. Februar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> So schaut es aus



Alles klar, danke dir nochmals 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pretorianer (6. Februar 2013)

Also muss ich mir um mein neues 150 8.0 auch sorgen machen?
Derzeit funktioniert der Umstellungsschalter der CTD anscheinend noch, aber wie lange .... soll ich nun auch profilaktisch einschicken oder warten bis es zu Problemen kommt und mir dann den ganzen Ärger antun.


----------



## invalid (6. Februar 2013)

So gesehen weist du ja nicht ob deine ctd Kartusche defekt ist. Aber eine mail an toxo mit der gabelnnummer kann nicht schaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pretorianer (6. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Antwort. Wo kann ich denn die Nummer ablesen und könntest du mir schnell die email adresse geben?


----------



## CAPITO (6. Februar 2013)

Ich habe bei Toxo per Mail angefragt, ob meine von dem Kartuschentausch betroffen sei.
Gerade Antwort erhalten

Sollten Probleme an meiner Gabel auftauchen soll ich sie einschicken oder meinen Händler kontaktieren.


----------



## spech (6. Februar 2013)

Hast Du bei Deiner Anfrage die Gabelnr. angegeben ?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. Februar 2013)

Wo finde ich die Gabelnummer?


----------



## invalid (6. Februar 2013)

müsste hinten auf der Krone stehen.


----------



## CAPITO (6. Februar 2013)

spech schrieb:


> Hast Du bei Deiner Anfrage die Gabelnr. angegeben ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2



Ja, habe ich angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wotan2310 (6. Februar 2013)

Werd meine morgen auch einschicken.
CDT macht kein Unterschied mehr und der Reboundknopf klemmt auch


----------



## invalid (6. Februar 2013)

ich bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert, habs ja über Radon eingesendet.


----------



## spech (6. Februar 2013)

CAPITO schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich angegeben.



Heisst das nun dass die gar nicht wissen, ob nur die ersten Gabeln betroffen sind ?
Wieso ruft Fox die Gabeln eigentlich nicht zurück ?
Und muss man nun davon ausgehen, dass diese weiterhin ausgeliefert werden ?



Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## CAPITO (6. Februar 2013)

spech schrieb:


> Heisst das nun dass die gar nicht wissen, ob nur die ersten Gabeln betroffen sind ?
> Wieso ruft Fox die Gabeln eigentlich nicht zurück ?
> Und muss man nun davon ausgehen, dass diese weiterhin ausgeliefert werden ?
> 
> ...




Ich denke, die wechseln nur die Kartuschen die defekt sind. Ob die jetzt neu ausgelieferten Gabeln, schon die neue Kartusche haben, weiß ich auch nicht.
Laut Antwort soll ich sie aber erst einschicken, wenn ich Probleme hab.


----------



## McZappenduster (6. Februar 2013)

Also ich bin mit meiner Talas ja nun noch keinen Meter gefahren, wohl aber im Zimmer etliche Male eingefedert (sehr oft) und dabei auch die CTD Funktion ausprobiert. Ist es bei euch auch so, dass ihr keine merklichen Klicks oder Rasterpunkte beim Wechseln zwischen den Modi C, T und D merkt?


----------



## CAPITO (6. Februar 2013)

Die Rasterpunkte sind bei meiner schon gut spürbar.

Wie sind denn die Unterschiede beim einfedern in ctd


----------



## Wotan2310 (6. Februar 2013)

Also am Anfang war der Unterschied im Trailmodus deutlich spürbar.
Jetzt gar nich mehr.


----------



## CAPITO (6. Februar 2013)

Wotan2310 schrieb:


> Also am Anfang war der Unterschied im Trailmodus deutlich spürbar.
> Jetzt gar nich mehr.



Bei mir ist es ähnlich, manchmal spüre ich einen Unterschied, manchmal nicht, Bild ich mir zumindest ein.
Ich werde sie ausbauen und einschicken, Wetter ist gerade eh nicht so toll.


----------



## p3bbels (6. Februar 2013)

Hab meine auch eingeschickt gehabt. Gabel war nach drei Tagen wieder bei mir. Echt klasse Service von Toxoholics. Und ehrlich das Wetter machts doch leicht mal auf bike zu verzichten. 

Hab die gabel aber direkt zu Toxoholics geschickt. 

Freu mich jetzt auf besseres Wetter.


----------



## Wotan2310 (6. Februar 2013)

Ich geh auch direkt zu toxo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CAPITO (6. Februar 2013)

p3bbels schrieb:


> Und ehrlich das Wetter machts doch leicht mal auf bike zu verzichten.



Seh ich genauso.

Schicke meine auch direkt zu Toxo.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Februar 2013)

Was kostet der Spaß wenn Ihr die direkt zu Toxo schickt und nicht über Radon?


----------



## Wotan2310 (7. Februar 2013)

5,90 Dhl


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Februar 2013)

Geht alles auf Kulanz/Garantie bei denen?


----------



## Aalex (7. Februar 2013)

ja

das problem ist bei fox bekannt


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Februar 2013)

Wie habt ihr das denn bei Toxo beschrieben? Nur das CTD nicht funktioniert oder wie?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (7. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr das denn bei Toxo beschrieben? Nur das CTD nicht funktioniert oder wie?



Es sollte natürlich nicht ins Blaue und einfach so jetzt eine Massenanlieferung von Gabeln zu Toxoholic's starten - nur wer einen konkreten Mangel beschreiben kann, sollte agieren. 

Toxoholic's ist sich der Probleme bewusst, und wird bei berechtigten Reklamationen sehr schnell handeln, ein 48h-Service soll eingehalten werden.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Februar 2013)

Bis jetzt funktioniert mein Rad und Fahrwerk Einwandfrei, keine Angst, werd da nicht einfach so was einschicken


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (7. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich auch betroffen sein sollte, muss ich selber die Gabel ausbauen?

Ist das aus- und einbauen schwer?
Was brauch man alles an Werkzeug, neuen Teilen usw ?

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (8. Februar 2013)

du brauchst einen 5er und einen 6er inbus und einen schonhammer 

das war's. ahead cap losschrauben, vorbau losschrauben und abziehen und die gabel sanft rausklopfen. Vorderrad natürlich raus und bremse ab.

Beim wieder zusammenbauen darauf achten den steuersatz nicht totzuspannen über die aheadcap. Nur so fest, dass der Steuersatz im Steuerrohr bzw die Gabel im Steuersatz kein Spiel hat, dann Vorbau wieder festziehen.

Bremse lose dranschrauben, jemanden aufs rad setzen der die bremse zieht und bremse dann festschrauben. 

Summa sumarum 10-15 minuten arbeit jeweils


----------



## McZappenduster (8. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen,

sehr gut beschrieben Aalex, aber einen Schonhammer brauch man meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich. Sobald die Aheadkappe demontiert und der Vorbau gelöst ist, fällt die gabel doch schon fast von allein raus  so stramm saß die bei mir noch nie.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (8. Februar 2013)

Hört sich ja nicht schwer an.
Hab auch ein bischen im Internet gestöbert und lese da was ständig von dieser kralle.
Muss die neu ?

MFG


----------



## filiale (8. Februar 2013)

Nein, die bleibt in der Gabel und wird somit wieder verwendet.
Mein Vorschlag: einfach loslegen, überleg nicht so lange, Du machst Dir viel zu viel Gedanken um eine Sache die in Sekunden erledigt ist...


----------



## Aalex (8. Februar 2013)

ab und an muss man ein bisschen klopfen.. aber selten

den steuersatz einfach im steuerrohr lassen und mit kabelbindern festzurren. dann vergisst man auch nicht wie das war

die anschaffung eines drehmomentschlüssels ist auch nie verkehrt.


----------



## niermem2 (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich habe auch das 8.0. Bis jetzt total zufrieden. Nur eine Frage habe ich:

Wie habt ihr eure RS reverb Leitung verlegt? 

Ich hatte mal in der bike den Tip gelesen die Leitung einmal um die Sattelstüze zu "drehen". das funktioniert auch bestens, nur hab ich ein wenig angst, dass wenn die Sattelstütze dann abgesenkt ist und ich mein bei/ knie an den Rahmen lege, die Leitung abknicken/eingeklemmt werden könnte.
Bilder wären super. Danke für jegliche Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-748S (10. Februar 2013)

niermem2 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich habe auch das 8.0. Bis jetzt total zufrieden. Nur eine Frage habe ich:
> 
> ...



Meine ist ganz normal hinter der Stütze, nichts umwickelt oder sonstwas ...

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## invalid (11. Februar 2013)

ich hab ne kleine schlaufe am lenker und hinten ganz normal... siehe Bilder auf der ersten Seite!


----------



## filiale (11. Februar 2013)

Du siehst doch im Trockenlauf wie sich der Zug biegt und kannst somit feststellen ob Du ihn entsprechend umlegen mußt oder so lassen kannst.


----------



## invalid (12. Februar 2013)

Bei mir immernoch totenstille bezüglich Gabel und bremse. Wie schauts bei euch aus ?


----------



## Wotan2310 (12. Februar 2013)

Kack Dhl hat erst heut bei Toxo angeliefert.Warte aber schon 4 Wochen auf meine Xt Bremse.


----------



## Aalex (12. Februar 2013)

wenn die bremse auch bei toxo liegt wartest du auch nochmal 4 wochen


----------



## invalid (13. Februar 2013)

Ne. Die bremse ist bei Formula. eigentlich 48h service. Wenn ich heute keine rück Meldung bekomme,  frag ich bei Radon ab was los ist


----------



## Wotan2310 (13. Februar 2013)

Der meinte mich mit der Bremse.


----------



## McZappenduster (13. Februar 2013)

Habe meine Talas aus dem slide 150 8.0 auch mal zurückgeschickt letzten Freitag. Ich lass es allerdings über bike discount laufen, da ich zeit habe und mir so die Versandkosten spare.


----------



## invalid (13. Februar 2013)

Meine habe ich letzte Woche Di über Bike Discount ein gesendet. So langsam darf auch das wieder ankommen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (13. Februar 2013)

klar, das war dann donnerstag dort und mit glück wurde es donnerstag bearbeitet und ging freitag raus. 

das ist dann also vielleicht seit montag/Dienstag bei toxoholics. Wir haben heute Mittwoch. Klar da kann man erwarten, dass die eig schon wieder da ist.

wär an deiner stelle auch richtig sickig, dass dhl, bike-discount und toxo noch kein katapultnetzwerk besitzen


----------



## invalid (13. Februar 2013)

ausgehend von der ersten Reparatur der Formula, wo das ganze mit einsenden zum Formula Service über Bike Discount auch nur 5 Werktage gedauert hat. Ich habe von Mittwoch eine Eingangsbestätigung von Bike Discount. 

Ergo sollte es spätestens Freitag bei Toxo gewesen sein. Wenn man also alles nach gott dünken Plan verläuft sollte ich heute eine Rücksendebestätigung bekommen - aber egal, hauptsache es kommt noch diese Woche. Und ja, ich bin ein starker Befürworter des Katapultnetzwerkes ;-)

Immerhin garantiert sowohl Formula als auch Toxo eine 48h Reparatur bei Garantiefällen. Aber man steckt nie drin, nur man wird sehr ungeduldig... vor allem wenn man sich nur vors bike setzten kann um es fein auf dem Ständer anzuschauen.(und das seit nunmehr zwei Wochen)


----------



## filiale (13. Februar 2013)

Bei einigen heißt es Karneval, bei anderen Fastnacht, Bonn, Köln, Düsseldorf, eingeschränkter Paketdienst wegen Winter...all das hat Einfluß und kostet durchaus mal 2-3 Tage. 
Ob das ärgerlich ist ? Ja, aber die Welt geht davon auch nicht unter. 99% fahren bei so einem Wetter eh nicht


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. Februar 2013)

BeiKöln über Karneval geht locker mal 5 Tage nichts... Ob DHL da weiter arbeitet weiß ich nicht. Wobei ist das überhaupt Arbeit was die machen?!?


----------



## Wotan2310 (13. Februar 2013)

Gabel gestern 8.00 bei Toxo angeliefert,eben Rückversandinfo bekommen.


----------



## filiale (13. Februar 2013)

Das Problem liegt nicht bei Toxo, die sind pfeilschnell, sondern im Versand bei DHL...


----------



## Chiemgauer (13. Februar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> ausgehend von der ersten Reparatur der Formula, wo das ganze mit einsenden zum Formula Service über Bike Discount auch nur 5 Werktage gedauert hat. Ich habe von Mittwoch eine Eingangsbestätigung von Bike Discount.
> 
> Ergo sollte es spätestens Freitag bei Toxo gewesen sein. Wenn man also alles nach gott dünken Plan verläuft sollte ich heute eine Rücksendebestätigung bekommen - aber egal, hauptsache es kommt noch diese Woche. Und ja, ich bin ein starker Befürworter des Katapultnetzwerkes ;-)
> 
> Immerhin garantiert sowohl Formula als auch Toxo eine 48h Reparatur bei Garantiefällen. Aber man steckt nie drin, nur man wird sehr ungeduldig... vor allem wenn man sich nur vors bike setzten kann um es fein auf dem Ständer anzuschauen.(und das seit nunmehr zwei Wochen)



ich habe gerade mal bei google gesucht, aber leider nix zu dieser 48h regelung gefunden.
woher hast du info? 

viele grüße


----------



## invalid (13. Februar 2013)

Steht auf der page von toxo.


----------



## Chiemgauer (13. Februar 2013)

ist das bei formula auch der fall?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (13. Februar 2013)

Was soll bei Formula der Fall sein ?


----------



## Chiemgauer (13. Februar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> *Immerhin garantiert sowohl Formula als auch Toxo eine 48h Reparatur bei Garantiefällen. *Aber man steckt nie drin, nur man wird sehr ungeduldig... vor allem wenn man sich nur vors bike setzten kann um es fein auf dem Ständer anzuschauen.(und das seit nunmehr zwei Wochen)



s.o.


----------



## invalid (13. Februar 2013)

ich hab meine über radon eingesendet und da war das auch beim Formula service der fall. und ich hatte auch innerhalb einer Woche meine Bremse wieder.


----------



## Chiemgauer (13. Februar 2013)

ist natürlich ein schneller service, aber 48h garantie ist es auch nicht...zumindest hab ich nichts schirftliches diesbezüglich gefunden


----------



## invalid (13. Februar 2013)

vllt ist das ne service vereinbarung zwischen Formula und Radon, das weis keiner, aber mir wurde es jedenfalls so rüber gebracht.


----------



## Dice8 (14. Februar 2013)

Bzgl. der Zischgeräusche des Dämpfer habe ich von Toxo eine Antwort erhalten.
Dies sei normal da das Zischen der Luftausgleich zwischen postiv und negativ Luftkammer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (14. Februar 2013)

das frage ich mich, warum sie meinen Dämpfer haben wollten?


----------



## Dice8 (14. Februar 2013)

Das frage ich mich jetzt auch. Dein Dämpfer wird ja mit einem Begleitschein zurück geschickt auf der die Reparatur dokumentiert ist.


----------



## invalid (14. Februar 2013)

ich werde euch mitteilen was drauf seht


----------



## invalid (14. Februar 2013)

Status Update: soeben die Rückversandbestätigung von Radon für die FOX Teile bekommen.

PS: vor 5 min kam auch der Anruf, dass auch die Formula fertig ist und versendet wird. 

Ich hoffe auf ein Happy End.


----------



## Wotan2310 (14. Februar 2013)

So Gabel wieder eingebaut und getestet.
Alles top 
Auf Climb federt die Gabel noch max. 1-2cm ein und dann ist dicht.
Kann mir jemand sagen wieviel Klicks die Zugstufe vor dem Tausch hat.
Hab jetzt 16 und könnte schwören das es vorher nur 12 wären.


----------



## Newbiee (14. Februar 2013)

Hattet ihr alle Probleme mit der Gabel oder habt ihr sie mal provisorisch eingeschickt?


----------



## Dice8 (14. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte nach der Endmontage Probleme mit dem CTD. Alle Druckstufen waren gleich weich. Habe das Bike dann über Nacht auf dem
Kopf gestellt und am nächsten Tag war das CTD so wie es seien sollte. Einschicken werde ich meine Gabel erstmal nicht. Wenn Toxo keinen Fehler findet wollen die 15 Prüfpauschale zzgl. Versand.


----------



## invalid (15. Februar 2013)

So Gabel und Dämpfer sind grad angekommen. Folgende Fehlerbescheibungen waren dabei:

Gabel: fehlerhafte CTD O/C Kartusche, Spiel liegt im Rahmen der Toleranz von FOX
Dämpfer: Luft im Öl

Wie beides nun funktioniert werde ich nach dem Einbau sehen.

Die Formula kam auch gleich an. Ob die nun funktioniert werde ich merken, eine Reparaturbeschreibung lag diesmal nicht bei.


----------



## Wotan2310 (15. Februar 2013)

Schreib bitte ob der Dämpfer noch Geräusche macht.


----------



## Dice8 (15. Februar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Gabel: fehlerhafte CTD O/C Kartusche, *Spiel liegt im Rahmen der Toleranz von FOX*
> 
> ...



Interessant. Dann werde ich meiner erst Recht nicht einschicken da es bei mir minimal ist. Auch wenn die Gabel "warm" gefahren ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LutschiVanGogh (15. Februar 2013)

Also ich habe auch mal Toxoholics angeschrieben, ob den meine auch davon betroffen ist und die schrieben nur:

"wenn das CTD funktioniert bzw ihr Climb Modus dann ist ihre Gabel nicht betroffen."

Momentan funktioniert alles und werde auch solange erst mal nix einschicken.

MFG


----------



## p3bbels (17. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand mal sein Slide gewogen. Habe leider keine gute Waage. Lt. Personenwaage hat mein 8.0 in 18 Zoll inkl. Pedale 14,5 Kg. Finde das relativ viel. Würde mich mal interessieren was Ihr so habt.

Gruß


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. Februar 2013)

14,6 mit Pedale in 20". Mit Personenwage.


----------



## Bikier (17. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
Mein Slide 150 10.0, RH 20" mit custom wheels (acros .75, sapim xray, ztr notubes flow ex, Fat Albert 2.4 vorne und hinten) und crank bros mallet2 wiegt komplett 13, 5kg (mit Personenwaage gemessen).
Gruss San


----------



## invalid (17. Februar 2013)

Nachtrag zu Gabel und Dämpfer:

Der Dämpfer schmatzt immer noch, aber nicht so stark.

Zum Thema:

Wiegen kann ich meines grad nicht. Aber ich bin nun grad mal wieder gefahren. Ich komm einfach nicht mit den Formula Bremsen klar. Zwar schwankt der Druckpunkt nun nicht mehr, aber die Ergonomie sagt mir im Vergleich zu meiner Shimano SLX einfach nicht zu.


----------



## Dice8 (17. Februar 2013)

Und Gabelspiel weiterhin so stark?


----------



## invalid (17. Februar 2013)

das ist nicht mehr ganz so heftig. aber ka warum, die Buchsen wurden ja nicht gewechselt. Vllt hat das wechseln das CTD Kartusche geholfen.


----------



## Wotan2310 (17. Februar 2013)

Ich mag die Formula auch nicht.
Macht dein Dämpfer auf climb richtig zu oder wippt er noch mit?
Hab das Gefühl das Wippen wird immer mehr.Wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## invalid (17. Februar 2013)

der Dämpfer macht ja nicht richtig zu, es wird ja nur die Druckstufe verändert. Damit der sich im Climb bewegt muss ich schon gut im Stand drücken. Ist ja kein Lockout. Aber das Wippen hät sich echt stark in grenzen. fahre ihn mit 250psi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McZappenduster (17. Februar 2013)

Mein Slide 150 8.0 in 20" hat genau 13,7kg laut Kofferwaage gewogen.
Wenn mein Umbau fertig ist, wiegt es für insgesamt 3000 mit wirklich allem was ans Rad gehört 12,5kg (mit Reverb). Mit einer KCNC Scandium Sattelstütze bin ich dann bei 12,1kg.


----------



## Wotan2310 (17. Februar 2013)

Schon klar das es kein Lockout ist,aber jetzt mal verglichen mit der Gabel.
Die ist seit der Reparatur nicht weit vom Lockout entfernt.


----------



## filiale (17. Februar 2013)

Slide 140 5.0 mit Personenwaage 13,8 kg. Mit Satteltasche, Pedale etc, also fahrfertig.


----------



## CAPITO (17. Februar 2013)

Wotan2310 schrieb:


> Schon klar das es kein Lockout ist,aber jetzt mal verglichen mit der Gabel.
> Die ist seit der Reparatur nicht weit vom Lockout entfernt.



Verglichen mit der Gabel, ist mein Dämpfer auch weicher. Die Gabel ist schon ziemlich hart, da fehlt zum Lockout wirklich nicht viel.
Ich fahre meinen Dämpfer mit 160 psi.


----------



## invalid (18. Februar 2013)

ja das habe ich auch gemerkt, der Climb Modus ist nach dem Umbau deutlich straffer. Ein minimales wippen wirst du bei jedem hinterbau haben, egal welches Bike. Ich finde aber, das der Slide Rahmen da einen guten Job macht.


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. Februar 2013)

Gibt es eine Freigabe des Slide 150 für eine RS Lyrik? Immerhin soll es ja auch als E1 mit Fox 34/160mm kommen. 
Hmm, irgendwo stand hier doch die mail Adresse eines technischen Mitarbeiters von Radon...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (20. Februar 2013)

in dem Fall würde ich einfach mal zu Telefon greifen.


----------



## p3bbels (20. Februar 2013)

@Waldschleicher

In einem alten Beitrag auf Facebook nach der Info über das E1 und E2 hatte Bodo Probst dazu Infos geschrieben. Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich meine die Lyrik stand auch dabei. Aber suche mal bei Radon Facebook, müsste so ca. 1 bis 2 Monate her sein.

Kannst ja mal Posten was dabei raus kam.


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. Februar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> in dem Fall würde ich einfach mal zu Telefon greifen.



Nö, wer weiß wen man da dran hat. Ob der/die Mitarbeiter dann aussagekräftig sind? 



> Aber suche mal bei Radon Facebook



Oje, soll ich mich da wirklich anmelden? 
Ich hab schon erfolglos hier im Forum gesucht, finde den Beitrag aber nicht mehr. User "Radon Bikes" hatte selbst die Mail eines techn. Mitarbeiters angegeben. Der sollte es wissen.

Bin ich denn wirklich der Erste, der sich mit dem Gedanken trägt eine Lyrik einzubauen? Ein Teil der Erhöhung verschwindet sowieso im SAG. Die würde hauptsächlich die Steifigkeit erhöhen.


----------



## p3bbels (20. Februar 2013)

Ich bin selbst auch nicht bei Facebook  mag den Verein auch nicht.
Sonst hätte ich es Dir rauskopiert.
Vielleicht hat ein anderer User hier die Möglichkeit.


----------



## McZappenduster (20. Februar 2013)

Der Rahmen darf mit 150 und mit 160mm Federweg an der Front gefahren werden. Das steht sogar auf der Radon Seite bin ich der Meinung.


----------



## filiale (20. Februar 2013)

Du kannst Dir ja bei Facebook einen Fantasienamen vergeben. z.B, "Michael Muster", dann kennt Dich niemand, wirst nicht angesprochen und Du kannst anonym surfen.


----------



## McZappenduster (20. Februar 2013)

kurz bei google "Slide 150 mit 160mm federgabel" gesucht und zack der erste link!

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-150-9-0-in--MountainBIKE--08/2012_id_21851_.htm

ist es denn wirklich soooo schwer leute? vor 30 jahren hätte ich ja noch verständnis gehabt


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. Februar 2013)

> kann dafür aber *mit der neuen 34-Gabel von Fox *(160mm Hub) kombiniert werden.



Ohne kleinlich sein zu wollen- das bedeutet nicht zwangsläufig eine Freigabe für alle 160er. Die Lyrik baut noch etwas höher.

Hallo Radon Bikes?


----------



## McZappenduster (20. Februar 2013)

Einverstanden


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. Februar 2013)

@invalid:
Ich habe mir gerade deine Bilder angeschaut. Ist die Formula schon ein Streusalzopfer, so angegammelt?
Dein Vorbau sieht recht lang aus. Wie groß bist du denn?



> heute wird noch die Formula RX Tune gegen eine Shimano XT + RT66 Rotoren getauscht.



So schlimm?  Ich überlege auch noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (23. Februar 2013)

Ja die Formula ist auch trotz Reinigung ein streusalzopfer, leider ja. 

Der Vorbau ist standard 90mm. Ich Überlegenheit aber für mehr abfahrtspotential auf 60mm zu gehen. 

Schlimm ist die rx nicht. Bezüglich bremspower bin ich sogar sehr zufrieden. Ich komm nur mit der Ergonomie nicht klar. Deshalb der wechsel. Und die xt ist heute gekommen.


----------



## Dice8 (23. Februar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Der Vorbau ist standard 90mm. Ich Überlegenheit aber für mehr abfahrtspotential auf 60mm zu gehen.



Kann ich dir nur empfehlen auf einen kürzeren Vorbau zu gehen!
Bei mir flog der 90er Vorbau auch direkt raus! Allerdings habe ich direkt einen 45er Vorbau drangeschraubt 

Wenn gut und günstig seien soll:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31018_Ride-XC-Vorbau-6--OS-.html

Wenns stabil und robust seien soll:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p31113_Respond-Vorbau-10--OS-.html


----------



## invalid (23. Februar 2013)

Bei 45 mm stell ich mir es uphill etwas kastriert vor. ?


----------



## McZappenduster (23. Februar 2013)

Meine schwarzen XT Anker sehen super am Bike aus. Die Power kann ich erst testen wenn ich meinen LRS bekomme. Der 90er Galgen is auch gleich rausgeflogen. Nun tront dort ein 40er Syntace Megaforce 2  mal schauen wie sich das fährt. Und der neue Reverse RCC 750 in diffused Carbonlook passt optisch super zur Revelation XX WC . Lenker wiegt übrigens nur 157g laut Küchenwaage, bei 750mm Breite


----------



## Dice8 (23. Februar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Bei 45 mm stell ich mir es uphill etwas kastriert vor. ?



Finde ich nicht. Dafür habe ich ja die Absenkung der Talas um das zu kompensieren. 

Teste es einfach mal. Hast ja 14 tägiges Widerrufsrecht bei einer Bestellung.


----------



## Wotan2310 (23. Februar 2013)

Hab auch nen 40er fährt sich super.


----------



## McZappenduster (23. Februar 2013)

Wotan2310 schrieb:


> Hab auch nen 40er fährt sich super.


----------



## invalid (23. Februar 2013)

Ich werde es auf jedenfalls mal testen. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## p3bbels (23. Februar 2013)

Jetzt muss ich aber mal fragen, ich bin 1.79 groß mit 83er schrittlänge und hatte an einem 18 Zoll nen 75 vorbau dran. Das fand ich schon sehr Kompakt. Bin ich so groß und ihr wesentlich kleiner wie ich oder bin ich einfach unförmig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (23. Februar 2013)

Ehrlich. 18zolle ist bei deinem maßen doch recht kompakt! 20 wäre sicher die bessere Wahl.


----------



## invalid (23. Februar 2013)

170 / 72 cm > 18 zoll


----------



## Waldschleicher (23. Februar 2013)

Ist hier jemand mit den Maßen 1,88 SL 88cm unterwegs?


----------



## McZappenduster (23. Februar 2013)

183/86 -> 20"


----------



## Dice8 (23. Februar 2013)

183/88 --> 20" (Allerdings mit Nerve AL+)


----------



## filiale (24. Februar 2013)

183/89 --> 20"

Waldschleicher, wie Du siehst, ein 20" wäre für Dich optimal...quasi schön handlich für Deine 5cm mehr Größe, also genial.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (24. Februar 2013)

Warum fühle ich mir grad so klein....


----------



## McZappenduster (24. Februar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Warum fühle ich mir grad so klein....


----------



## Waldschleicher (24. Februar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Warum fühle ich mir grad so klein....



Sei froh- kleines flinkes Bike, du sparst Gewicht...  



> Waldschleicher, wie Du siehst, ein 20" wäre für Dich optimal



Ich denke auch das 20" passen wird. Der lange Vorbau hat mich stutzig gemacht. Ich wollte ja auchmal so einen neumodischen Stummel unter 60mm verbauen. Ob das dann,auch bergauf, noch funktioniert? Zugegeben, mit Geometrien hab ichs nicht so.

Das war mein letztes Tourenbike (50cm), war sehr angenehm und flink:





Was mich jetzt noch brennend interessiert: kennt ihr eine Reduzierschale von 1,5" auf 1 1/8" für den FSA Orbit L-T? Ich konnte nichts finden. Damit könnte ich meine Lyrik U-turn wenigstens zum testen der Einbauhöhe fahren. Den Steuersatz wollte ich deswegen nicht gleich wechseln.


----------



## filiale (24. Februar 2013)

Da kommste mit dem Slide ja 1:1 hin...


----------



## Newbiee (24. Februar 2013)

Hab gerade mit Schrecken bemerkt, das mein Dämpfer sich bei jeder der 3 Einstellungen gleich verhält, das war vor der letzten Ausfahrt noch nicht so...

Die Gabel funktioniert noch problemlos, aber Einrasten tut sie beim CTD Hebel nicht wirklich, jetzt frag ich mich, ob ich noch warten soll bis die Gabel auch noch den Geist aufgibt oder gleich mit dem Dämpfer zurückschicken?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (24. Februar 2013)

War eben mal im Keller. Die Gabel funktioniert soweit. Der Dämpfer fühlt sich mittlerweile in allen Stellungen gleich an...
So ein Mist!
Habt ihr den Dämpfer direkt nach Radon oder direkt an Toxo geschickt?


----------



## Pizzaplanet (24. Februar 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> 170 / 72 cm > 18 zoll



Geht, ich fahr aber mit 172cm und 83SL S (kein radon)
Ist Geschmackssache


----------



## Newbiee (24. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Der Dämpfer fühlt sich mittlerweile in allen Stellungen gleich an...



genau mein Problem... Morgen mal bei Radon anrufen


----------



## invalid (24. Februar 2013)

radon anrufen/schreiben und klären. Einschicken und 1-2 Wochen warten


----------



## Newbiee (24. Februar 2013)

Für mich als Österreicher heißt das dann wsl +3 Wochen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CAPITO (24. Februar 2013)

Ich hab meine Gabel am Dienstag direkt zu Toxo geschickt, und am Freitag ging sie dort wieder raus.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Februar 2013)

Wenn du die direkt zu Toxo schickst, geht das dann auch noch auf Garantie?


----------



## invalid (25. Februar 2013)

Wenn du EU eine Rechnung hast ist das doch kein Problem...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Februar 2013)

Die Rechnung ist von Radon. Hab denen eben mal geschrieben. Mal sehen was die Antworten. Hoffentlich ist es nur der Dämpfer.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Februar 2013)

War gerade kurz im Keller...Gabel merk ich auch keinen Unterschied mehr...So ein Mist!!!


----------



## CAPITO (25. Februar 2013)

Geht auch auf Garantie wenn du direkt zu Toxo schickt, hab die Rechnung vom Bike mit beigelegt und eine kurze Fehlerbeschreibung


----------



## Sevi1 (25. Februar 2013)

Ich hab mein Slide 8.0 in 18" (172/75) gerade erhalten.

Die Gabel ist im Climb modus richtig hart(wie es auch sein sollte).

Aber beim Dämper ist nur zwischen Trail und Decent modus ein leichter
 Unterschied zu spüren. Zwischen Trail und Climb modus bemerk ich wenn dann nur einen winzigen Unterschied.
Ist der Unterschied bei einem gesunden Dämpfer gut spürbar ??


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. Februar 2013)

Hab beides soeben an Radon zurückgeschickt.

Die sagten mir sie kennen die Probleme nur von der Gabel. 

Mal sehen wie lange es dauert und wann etwas kommt...


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. Februar 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Da kommste mit dem Slide ja 1:1 hin...



Die sind sich schon ähnlich, allerdings war das ein VPP, gerades Sitzrohr, 140er Gabel und ich hatte einen 80er Vorbau montiert. Na, mal schaun- wenn der Schnee weg ist werde ich wohl eine Bestellung machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Februar 2013)

Sollte ein Defekt an der Ware vorliegen und die Garantie in Anspruch genommen werden, wird die Ware nach Prüfung zum Hersteller geschickt. Die Bearbeitungszeit beträgt z. Zt. ca. 4-6 Wochen. 


Na super...


----------



## Newbiee (27. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Sollte ein Defekt an der Ware vorliegen und die Garantie in Anspruch genommen werden, wird die Ware nach Prüfung zum Hersteller geschickt. Die Bearbeitungszeit beträgt z. Zt. ca. 4-6 Wochen.



Hat dir Radon das geschrieben?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Februar 2013)

Ja gerade eben.


----------



## McZappenduster (27. Februar 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Sollte ein Defekt an der Ware vorliegen und die Garantie in Anspruch genommen werden, wird die Ware nach Prüfung zum Hersteller geschickt. Die Bearbeitungszeit beträgt z. Zt. ca. 4-6 Wochen.
> 
> 
> Na super...



Genau den gleichen Text habe ich letzte Woche auch bekommen, kurz angerufen und nachgefragt, der MA konnte auch nichts genaueres sagen.
Heute kam die Mail:

"hiermit informieren wir Sie über den Versandstatus der in der angehängten PDF- Datei angegebenen Bestellung.

Die Paketverfolgung können Sie über die Homepage des entsprechenden, in der PDF- Datei angegebenen Dienstleisters und der angegebenen Paketnummer vornehmen.

*BITTE BEACHTEN SIE (Komplettradbestellung):*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sollten Sie ein Komplettrad bestellt haben, erfolgt die Abholung/der Versand durch DHL innerhalb der nächsten 4 - 7 Werktage NACH Erhalt dieser E-Mail.
Ihr Rad befindet sich zur Zeit in unserer Endmontage, die angegebene Paket-Nr. wird erst nach Abholung durch DHL aktiv!
Trekkingräder werden per Spedition (DHL Freight) verschickt.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
H&S Bike-Discount GmbH"

In der PDF mit dem Lieferschein steht geschrieben: "Rücksendung nach erfolgter Reparatur."
Also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass meine Talas nun auf dem Heimweg ist. Mit derr DPD Paketverfolgung konnte ich noch keine Informationen erhalten.

Hatte die Gabel aus der Not heraus in einen RockShox Karton gelegt und diesen dann noch mal extra verpackt, mit einem Zettel dabei und der Bitte darauf, dass der bitte wieder an mich zurück kommen soll, da ich den gerne behalten möchte für meine Revelation. Bin ja mal gespannt ob die so helle waren und meiner Bitte gefolgt sind.

Was ich damit sagen wollte: KEINE PANIK, in einer Woche wirst auch du wieder eine Mail bekommen


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Februar 2013)

Na wenn das so schnell bei dir ging hab ich ja noch Hoffnung. Am Montag per Telefon hieß es auch noch das Toxo denen 48 Stunden versichert hat. Natürlich exklusiv Hin und Her schicken.


----------



## Newbiee (27. Februar 2013)

Mein Päckchen mit dem Dämpfer hätte eig. auch heute ankommen sollen, hab aber von Radon noch keine Email gekriegt.. Naja, mal schauen ob morgen was kommt und falls nicht, anrufen... Das Wetter wär halt grad ideal für ne Runde mit dem Slide


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmandi (27. Februar 2013)

Genau deswegen habe ich meine Gabel direkt zu TOXO geschickt, man muss zwar einmal Versand bezahlen, dafür geht es dann umso fixer und man muss sich nicht unnötig ärgern.

Gabel und Dämpfer ist übrigens letzten Freitagmorgen um 10 Uhr bei Toxo angekommen (Benachrichtigung per Mail) und wurde am gleichen Tag wieder zurückgeschickt. Fixer gehts kaum - top Service!

Bei meiner Gabel war auch die CTD Kartusche defekt und wurde ausgetauscht.

Das Schmatzen/Schlürfen des Dämpfers wurde ebenfalls beseitigt.

Gruß aus Münster,

Andi


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Februar 2013)

Hätten denn bisher alle nur Probleme mit der Gabel? Der Radon Mitarbeiter meinte sie kennen nur Probleme mit der Gabel, nicht am Dämpfer.


----------



## Sevi1 (27. Februar 2013)

Ich hab gestern meinen NAGELNEUEN Dämpfer auch zu Radon geschickt
und mir wurde am Telefon auch der 48 h  Service versprochen.
Besser finde ich dass dieser Dämpfer problemlos durch die Endkontrolle kommt.


----------



## Newbiee (27. Februar 2013)

Sevi1 schrieb:


> Besser finde ich dass dieser Dämpfer problemlos durch die Endkontrolle kommt.



Was hat an deinem Dämpfer nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Sevi1 (27. Februar 2013)

Newbiee schrieb:


> Was hat an deinem Dämpfer nicht funktioniert?



Auch die CTD Funktion. Alle drei Stufen gleich


----------



## Newbiee (27. Februar 2013)

Gut zu wissen, das ich nicht der einzige bin 

Deine Gabel funktioniert normal?


----------



## Sevi1 (27. Februar 2013)

Newbiee schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen, das ich nicht der einzige bin
> 
> Deine Gabel funktioniert normal?



Ja und hoffentlich bleibt es auch so, ich bin aber noch kein Meter gefahren


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Februar 2013)

Bei mir war der Dämpfer nur hart...
Gabel war nur weich...
Die ersten zwei Monate war alles gut. Dann halt Dezember bis jetzt im Keller. Hab mal getestet wegen den Berichten hier und siehe da, beide funktionieren auf einmal nicht mehr. Total komisch. 

Was genau ist eigentlich da kaputt?


----------



## Schmandi (27. Februar 2013)

@ S.Tschuschke:

Wurde doch schon mehrfach geschrieben, zuletzt von mir vor ca einer knappen Stunde. Oder in diesem Thread auf Seite 4...Oder oder oder...

siehe:

http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/3157/tqgp8qmt_jpg.htm

Kurzgefasst: Probleme mit der CTD Dämperkartusche / Einheit


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. Februar 2013)

Ja das weiß ich. Mich interessiert nur was im Detail an der Kartusche ist und wo der Unterschied zu den anderen beiden Serien liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (2. März 2013)

Das wird Fox sicher nicht erläutern. Der image schaden ist so schon groß genug. 

PS; bin jetzt auf shimano xt umgestiegen. Und endlich passt das Cockpit. Ein Traum.


----------



## Wotan2310 (2. März 2013)

Ich auch 
Heut nach 8 Wochen die Xt Bremse von der Reparatur gekommen.
Gleich noch die Ispec Shifter mit angebaut und gut ist,dazu passt auch noch das Wetter am Wochenende 
Morgen früh gehts erst mal in den Wald.


----------



## invalid (2. März 2013)

oh ja, das wetter war heute bombe! 

Aber die Resin Beläge meiner XT sind doch echt merklich weicher als die Metall Pads aus der SLX. Dafür ist der Modulationsbereich deutlich größer, die max. Leistung aber geringer.

Der zweite Teil des Testberichts ist nun auch fertig und wird denke noch heute online gehen. ich hoffe ihr freut euch schon.


----------



## Wotan2310 (2. März 2013)

Ich hab schon Metallbeläge da aber vorher rubbel ich die Resin runter.


----------



## invalid (2. März 2013)

Die Formula rx tune dagegen zerlegt es grad völlig. Die Vordere sabbert am FCS, die Hintere erlitt auf einer Abfahrt einen vollkommenen Druckpunktverlust. Werde am Montag bei Radon anrufen was sie tun wollen. Die bremsen waren ja schon mal bei Formula im service und nun das. Was an den Fingern funktioniert überhaupt


----------



## Wotan2310 (2. März 2013)

Ich hab die an meinen ZR Team schon gehast wie die Pest.
Merkst Du an der XT einen Unterschied vom Druckpunkt vorne zu hinten ?


----------



## invalid (2. März 2013)

Ja. Hinten ist der anschlag minimal weicher. Aber das ist normal.


----------



## Maniac_TE (2. März 2013)

kommt durch die unterschiedlich lange leitung oder?
Meint ihr das wäre mit einer Stahlflexleitung besser, auch eher nicht oder?


----------



## invalid (2. März 2013)

jap das kommt meist durch die länger leitung,  stahlflex verbessert das vllt etwas, aber weg wirds nicht sein. ich hallte das aber für nicht so dramatsich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (4. März 2013)

Es ist Montag und bei uns startet die Woche mit Sonnenschein und blauem Himmel. Perfekt für den zweiten Teil des Radon Slide 150 8.0 Fahrberichts!

http://www.bike2do.de/radon-slide-150-erfahrungsbericht/


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. März 2013)

Gerade Info erhalten von Radon:

Rücksendung nach erfolgter Reparatur. 

Ging ja dann doch recht flott.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (5. März 2013)

Also meine funktioniert noch soweit 1A. Bin mal gespannt wann es bei mir soweit ist.

MFG


----------



## Newbiee (6. März 2013)

Mit welchem Drehmoment sind die Schrauben beim Einbau des Dämpfers festzuziehen? Hab dazu nichts gefunden


----------



## Wotan2310 (6. März 2013)

Hab glaub mal 6-8Nm gelesen.Hab selbst mit 6Nm angezogen.


----------



## invalid (6. März 2013)

Mit 6nm kann man nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. März 2013)

Paket ist heute angekommen. Letzte Woche Montag weggeschickt. Das ist von der Zeit her schonmal gut. Bin gespannt was sie gemacht haben.


----------



## invalid (6. März 2013)

viel glück wünsche ich dir! lass es uns wissen


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. März 2013)

Bau es gleich ein. Mal sehen was es wird...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (6. März 2013)

So, alles montiert. Im Stand fühlt es sich sehr gut an. Mal sehen was morgen bei der Tour passiert. 

Stand drin Shims Defekt und ausgetauscht. 
Keine Ahnung ob bei Dämpfer und Gabel...


----------



## niermem2 (6. März 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Die Formula rx tune dagegen zerlegt es grad völlig. Die Vordere sabbert am FCS, die Hintere erlitt auf einer Abfahrt einen vollkommenen Druckpunktverlust. Werde am Montag bei Radon anrufen was sie tun wollen. Die bremsen waren ja schon mal bei Formula im service und nun das. Was an den Fingern funktioniert überhaupt



Hey das hört sich bekannt an. Hatte bei einer abfahrt am WE genau das gleiche. auf einmal war der druckpunkt hinten weg. hab den Hebel dann erst "pumpen" müssen befor sie gescheit gegriffen hat...

Hast su schon bei Radon nachgehakt? Habe dann kurz das Hinterrad ausgebaut und wieder eingebaut, dann ging alles wieder wie vorher. Zuverlässig ist das aber nicht, vor allen dingen bei einer abfahrt. Hab da echt kurz Panik bekommen.


----------



## invalid (6. März 2013)

ja radon scheinen die Probleme nicht ganz unbekannt. Sie hätten mir einen direktaustausch angeboten, hatten die Bremse aber gerade selbst nicht auf Lager. Dabei gabs einen kleinen "Entschuldigungs-gutschein", weil das ja nicht die ersten Probleme sind und ich werde sie erneut einsenden, erstmal nur vordere, später noch mal die hintere.


----------



## Newbiee (7. März 2013)

So, Dämpfer heute bekommen und auch schon eingebaut. Mir kommt vor, der Unterschied in den 3 Einstellungen ist weniger geworden, als bei Auslieferung des Rades, aber immerhin gibts jetzt wieder einen Unterschied...

Scheint auch irgend etwas kaputt gewesen zu sein, kann aber die Handschrift nicht lesen bzw. entziffern


----------



## p3bbels (7. März 2013)

@Newbiee

Empfindest du den Unterschied wenn du auf Trail schaltest wie ein richtige Plattform. Empfinde nämlich auch das der Unterschied zwischen Climb / Trail / Descend sehr gering ist.

@alle Slide 150 8.0 Besitzer, meines geht im Wiegetritt ordentlich mit. ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## p3bbels (7. März 2013)

Climb habe ich natürlich gemeint, nicht Trail
Und den Dämpfer meinte ich nicht die Gabel

Oh man, ich werd alt. Vergesse die hälfte beim Post


----------



## invalid (7. März 2013)

Also wenn ich auf dem Bike Sitze habe ich beim fahren einen deutlichen unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. März 2013)

So, erste Tour nach dem Service. 

Dämpfer läuft soweit ganz gut. Gabel hatte ich zu wenig Luft drauf. CTD funktioniert aber bei beidem sehr gut.

Nur die RX muss ich tauschen... Bin jetzt die Saint gewöhnt. War schon ein zwei mal kritisch...Bremst nicht annähernd so gut...


----------



## McZappenduster (7. März 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Nur die RX muss ich tauschen... Bin jetzt die Saint gewöhnt. War schon ein zwei mal kritisch...Bremst nicht annähernd so gut...



Du vergleichst ja auch Äpfel mit Birnen


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. März 2013)

Mag sein, trotzdem sollte eine Bremse für mich dann bremsen wenn ich es erwarte. Die RX bremst vorne noch nichtmal so gut das ich einen Stoppie schaffen würde... Keine Ahnung warum. Ist mir auch egal, Sie kommt raus. 
Und ja ich weiß das das eine eine AM und das andere eine DH Bremse ist!!!! Trotzdem sollte die Bremse vernünftig bremsen...


----------



## invalid (8. März 2013)

also die rx hat sogar meinen 100kg arsch easy hochbekommen... verglasst? falsch eingebremst?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. März 2013)

Nur vorne, letzte Fahrt im Dezember tat sie es noch. Jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr. Also verglast/flasch eingebremst kann eigentlich nicht sein.

Bringt es was die Beläge und Scheiben mit Schleifpapier etwas abzuschleifen?!?


----------



## invalid (8. März 2013)

Schlechter kanns ja nicht werden...


----------



## invalid (8. März 2013)

Luft im system?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. März 2013)

Also wenn die nach zwei Monaten rumstehen Luft zieht, dann kommt sofort die XT dran...

Ist ja nur vorne, hinten ist alles gut.


----------



## McZappenduster (8. März 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Also wenn die nach zwei Monaten rumstehen Luft zieht, dann kommt sofort die XT dran...
> 
> Ist ja nur vorne, hinten ist alles gut.



Lass mal, ich hab auch die XT verbaut, bin aber noch nicht zum fahren gekommen, warte noch auf meinen neuen LRS. Trotzdem bin ich mit dem RX, dir jetzt bei meinem Kumpel am Rad montiert sind, bis jetzt zufrieden. Sind aber noch nicht wirklich eingebremst. Der Druckpunkt könnte tatsächlich etwas knackiger sein. Dagegen sind meine RX von 2011 ne wahre Pracht, richtig porno.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (8. März 2013)

liegt vllt an dem FCS System?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (8. März 2013)

Was ist das?


----------



## invalid (8. März 2013)

das ist diese Druckpunktverstellung die an der RX Tune dran ist... dir sorge ja schon bei Avid für Probleme


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. März 2013)

Mal ganz nebenbei: wer sein 8.0 mit einem Hope Laufradsatz aufpeppen möchte, der sollte bei wiggle vorbei schauen. Da gibts noch ein paar Tage 10% auf die ohnehin schon sehr guten Preise...


----------



## invalid (8. März 2013)

ich bin mit den Sunringle Naben eigentlich super zufrieden, nur warum werden auf fetten 60 mm Reifen immer diese schmalen Felgen verbaut, ich denke da steckt noch das meiste potenzial. 25-30 mm Felge.


----------



## McZappenduster (8. März 2013)

Amride25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (8. März 2013)

Schaut schick aus. ich kann mit aber nicht vorstellen das die bei dem gewicht so super steif ist?


----------



## McZappenduster (8. März 2013)

Wird sich zeigen, noch hab ich sie ja nicht  dauert bestimmt noch 2 Wochen bis ich sie in den Händen halten darf. Meinen Ansprüchen wird die Amride auf jeden Fall gerecht werden - d.h. die Steifigkeit sollte mehr als ausreichend sein


----------



## invalid (8. März 2013)

Schreib mal wie sie im Vergleich sind.


----------



## Waldschleicher (8. März 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> ich bin mit den Sunringle Naben eigentlich super zufrieden, nur warum werden auf fetten 60 mm Reifen immer diese schmalen Felgen verbaut, ich denke da steckt noch das meiste potenzial. 25-30 mm Felge.



Deshalb die Hope mit Flow EX. 25,5mm *Innenbreite*. Ich hatte jetzt schon 2 Sätze von Hope, die sind einfach super- und eben aktuell bei wiggle zum Superkurs im Angebot.
Bei den Fun Works sollen ja schon mal die Endkappen oder auch der Freilauf beim Ausbau einfach abfallen, muss man mögen. 

Sauwetter aber auch, habe schon mit dem 8.0 Bestellbutton geliebäugelt, jetzt warte ich doch noch ne Woche.


----------



## Braunbaer (9. März 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Die RX bremst vorne noch nichtmal so gut das ich einen Stoppie schaffen würde



Meine Freundin hat die RX am 2012er Slide. Nachdem die Bremse eingefahren ist, bekommt man selbst mit 1 Finger das Hinterrad hoch, und das noch sehr dosiert, ich war beeindruckt. Die Bremsscheibe mache ich aber auch regelmäßig sauber.

Mal was anderes, sind die Logos beim schwarz eloxierten Rahmen draufgedruckt oder gelasert? Oder anders gefragt, bekommt man die bunten Decals mit Aceton ab? Bei meinem eloxierten Canyon-Rahmen geht das.

Ciao, Braunbär.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (9. März 2013)

Dann wird es etwas mit den Belägen oder Scheibe sein.


----------



## Wotan2310 (11. März 2013)

So Dämpfer zurück mit Vermerk "Boost Valve fest".
Zischen ist auch weg.Bin mal gestpannt wie das alles weiter geht wenn schon nach so kurzer Zeit Fehler auftreten.Wenn die gegen die gleichen Ersatzteile austauschen können die doch genau so schnell wieder verrecken.


----------



## Dice8 (11. März 2013)

Mal eine Frage an die die Ihre Gabel vom Service zurück haben.
Wenn Ihr die Zugstufe komplett zu dreht, kommt die Gabel dann nur sehr langsam hoch oder ist eher nur ein sehr geringer Unterschied zwischen Zugstufe offen und zu bemerkbar? Kann das mal jemand mit 85 Psi testen?


----------



## Wotan2310 (11. März 2013)

Kommt richtig langsam raus.


----------



## Dice8 (11. März 2013)

Danke! Dann geht meine Gabel auch demnächst zu Service.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (11. März 2013)

Habt Ihr die Gabel mit oder ohne Steckachse eingeschickt?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (11. März 2013)

Ohne.


----------



## invalid (11. März 2013)

ich glaube ich werde den ganze hinterbau mal zerlegen müssen, irgendwas quietscht da fürchterlich. Auch der Umwerfer vorne macht nicht mehr ganz das was er soll. alles in allem schaltet der ganze antrieb deutlich schlechter als mein betagter XT/SLX Mix an meinem Hardtail. Vllt das resultat von den ganzen Schlammfahrten in letzter zeit... Verdammt es soll sommer werden.

PS: auch die speichenspannung am Hinterrad lässt zum teil zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Newbiee (12. März 2013)

p3bbels schrieb:


> @Newbiee
> 
> Empfindest du den Unterschied wenn du auf Trail schaltest wie ein richtige Plattform. Empfinde nämlich auch das der Unterschied zwischen Climb / Trail / Descend sehr gering ist.



Empfinde den Unterschied auch als sehr gering...  Wenn ich die Gabel auf Climb stelle, is da fast nix mehr mit einfedern und so wars am anfang, bevor der Dämpfer nen Schaden hatte und repariert wurde, beim Dämpfer auch...


----------



## invalid (13. März 2013)

Also mein Dämpfer schmatzt immer noch und ist nach jeder fahrt ziemlich feucht. Ab funktionell geht alles. Der unterschied zwischen trail und climb ist mMn noch schon spürbar. Was mich in letzter zeit eher nervt ist das die Fox im Climb Modus zum teil extrem absackt, also auf ca 80-90 mm und aus der Position nur durch Entlastung wieder auf 120 ausfährt. Dann bleibt sie dort ne weile bis sie beim bremsen eintaucht und nicht wieder hoch kommt. habt ihr das auch?


*OFF*
nach nun ca. 300-350 km trage ich mal meine Wehwehchen am Slide zusammen .

- Fox Evolution Gabel / Dämfper > Service
- Formula RX Tune > im dritten Service (ich habe um Austausch zu einer Shimano SLX gebeten)
- Umwerfer > neuer Zug und Neueinstellung (der war total daneben im Auslieferungszustand)

Tuning:
60 mm Truvativ Vorbau, Shimano XT Bremsen

geplannt: SLX Kassette 11-32, XT Kette, I-Spec XT Shifter, LFR Umabu auf Spank Suprosa,


----------



## Newbiee (13. März 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Was mich in letzter zeit eher nervt ist das die Fox im Climb Modus zum teil extrem absackt, also auf ca 80-90 mm und aus der Position nur durch Entlastung wieder auf 120 ausfährt. Dann bleibt sie dort ne weile bis sie beim bremsen eintaucht und nicht wieder hoch kommt. habt ihr das auch?



Nein, wenn die Gabel bei mir auf 120 ist bleibt sie da auch, einfedern gibts so gut wie nicht wenn ich im Climb fahr, weil sie so hart wird...

Finds toll wie jeder ein scheinbar anderes Produkt kriegt, obwohl wir alle die selben Teile haben


----------



## invalid (13. März 2013)

ja ka. ist schon bissl Krass, und es nervt auch, absenken schön und gut, aber so tief muss ja nun auch nicht sein. Sobald das Wetter besser wird werde ichs nochmal überprüfen, anfrage an Toxo ist schon mal raus.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. März 2013)

Meine hatte dieses "Absenk Problem" lediglich als ich die Gabel einmal während der Fahrt zu viel entlüftet hatte... dann bin ich den Rest im D Mode gefahren 

Jetzt funktioniert aber alles tadellos.


----------



## invalid (13. März 2013)

entlüften tu ich die Gabel ja nicht, sind konstant 115 psi drauf. im vollen 150 mm Zustand arbeitet sie auch ganz normal. nur beim absenken macht sie solche zicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. März 2013)

Absenken tu ich sie eh nicht. Hab glaub 120 oder 125 PSI drauf...


----------



## Wotan2310 (13. März 2013)

Ich senke auch selten ab,aber auf climb120mm find ich sie noch härter.
Dämpfer macht nur noch beim Ausfedern minimal Geräusche.


----------



## invalid (13. März 2013)

Was wiegst du?


----------



## Wotan2310 (13. März 2013)

ca.90kg mit Rucksack


----------



## invalid (13. März 2013)

Und welchen drück fährst du ? 

Ich musste heute meine Laufräder bei Freund mal zum nachspannen bringe. Hatte einige total lockere speichenpaare und ungleichmäßige anzugsmomente. Fragt sich ob die Felgen bei meinem Gewicht nicht zu weich sind. Umbau würde gut 200 kosten...


----------



## Wotan2310 (13. März 2013)

Glaub Gabel so 90 psi und Dämpfer 200.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (14. März 2013)

Ich hab im Dämpfer so 210PSI drin. Passt soweit gut. Gute Ausnutzung des Federwegs ohne Durchschlagen. Allerdings fahre ich mit dem Rad auch keine Drops oder große Sprünge, gibts bei mir im Wald nicht. 

Gabel wie gesagt so ca. 120-125 PSI. 

Gewicht 92-95 Kilo fahrfertig, weiß ich nicht so ganz genau.


Was gibts eigentlich für sinnvolle Alternativen für den Sattel? Kenn mich da nicht so aus...


----------



## bergradl4 (14. März 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Was gibts eigentlich für sinnvolle Alternativen für den Sattel? Kenn mich da nicht so aus...



Da gibs sicherlich einige Alternativen. Ich fahre z.B. den SQ-Lab 611 und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Allerdings brauchen diese Sättel eine gewisse Eingewöhnung, weil man dabei genau auf den Sitzknochen sitzt (vorausgesetzt die Breite ist richtig). Es gibt auch Leute die das als unangenehm empfinden. Aber ein Sattelkauf ist halt immer mit einem gewissen Risiko verbunden. Es gibt ja auch Händler (z.B. Rose) die gebrauchte Sättel von bestimmten Hersteller innerhalb eines bestimmten Zeitraumes wieder zurücknehmen.


----------



## Dice8 (14. März 2013)

Meine Gabel und mein Dämpfer sind gestern früh bei Toxo angekommen. Da ich keine E-Mail als Eingangsbestätigung bekommen habe dachte ich schon das schlimmste  Heute morgen habe ich schon direkt die Rücksendungsbestätigung bekommen. Schneller Service! Wenn ich die Lieferscheine richtig deute dann wurde bei der Gabel die CTD Kartusche und beim Dämpfer das Öl inkl. Dichtung und Stickstoff Füllung getauscht/erneuert. Hoffentlich kommt beides morgen an!


----------



## invalid (14. März 2013)

so, ich hab mich glaube endlich zu neuen Laufrädern durch gerungen zu haben. 

Felgen: Spank Subrosa AL30 ( Vorne: Weiß, Hinten: Schwarz)
Speichen: Sapim Race/ D-light (Schwarz)
Nippel: Sapim Alu Blau

was denkt ihr? Es ging dabei weniger ums gewicht sparen, sondern eher darum für meinen 100kg mehr Stabilität und Dauerhaftigkeit zu bekommen.


----------



## wellness_28 (15. März 2013)

Ich bin total heiß auf ein Radon Slide 150 8.0. Aber die Berichte mit den Gabel-Problemen und den Bremsen schrecken mich noch ein bißchen ab. Sind das nun Einzelfälle oder kann jeder Besitzer irgendwann mit diesem Gabelproblem rechnen ? Oder wissen die das schon bei Radon und die Probleme sollten jetzt nicht mehr auftreten ?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. März 2013)

Kann passieren. Bei mir war es erst nicht und dann schon. Aber jetzt ist wieder alles gut.


----------



## invalid (15. März 2013)

Sowohl die Probleme bei Fox als auch bei Formula sind unabhängig von Radon.


----------



## wellness_28 (15. März 2013)

Achso. Danke für die Info. Aber da sich hier nicht 100 Slide-Besitzer zusammen beschweren , gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es Einzelfälle sind.
Aber bei nem Versender natürlich doppelt blöd mit Einschicken.Ich finde das Slide vom Preis her immer noch ungeschlagen !


----------



## invalid (15. März 2013)

Ja, wenn du die Gabel ein schicken musst hast du im Fachhandel auch keine Vorteile- zeitlich gesehen. Du ersparst dir lediglich das Hand anlegen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. März 2013)

Kann man bei der Fox selber nen Schmierölwechsel machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (15. März 2013)

Da gibts es paar Videos bei YouTube .


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. März 2013)

Passt da wie bei der RockShox Motoröl rein?
Wieviel muss da rein?


----------



## invalid (15. März 2013)

Welches und wie viel Öl findest du im Fox manual, aber nur online. Da gibt lange Tabellen für.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. März 2013)

Wollte nicht das Originale Fox für die Schmierung nehmen.


----------



## invalid (15. März 2013)

Musst du ja auch nicht. Aber dort findeste die Mengen und Viskositäten


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. März 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Ja, wenn du die Gabel ein schicken musst hast du im Fachhandel auch keine Vorteile- zeitlich gesehen. Du ersparst dir lediglich das Hand anlegen.



Korrekt, ich hab's über H&S abgewickelt und hat 2 1/2 Wochen gedauert. Dafür keine Arbeit und keine Portokosten. Mir war's recht is eh noch zu viel Schnee für mein Frosch'n !


----------



## wellness_28 (16. März 2013)

bin echt am überlegen, ob ich nicht einfach das 140er Slide nehme wegen den Problemen mit der Gabel und der Bremsen hier beim 150er. Aber ich finde das 2013er Slide 150 so genial :-/
Hab aber Angst davor, ständig irgendwas einschicken zu müssen, wenn die Saison los geht :-(


----------



## invalid (16. März 2013)

Davon solltest du dich nicht abhalten lassen. Noch ist das Wetter eh misst. Und bei weitem nicht alle haben solche Probleme. Und dir Fox nicht liegt verkaufste die und baust RS rein.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. März 2013)

Welche RS?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (16. März 2013)

Revelation würde ich sagen.


----------



## Wotan2310 (16. März 2013)

Bin von der Fox auch nicht mehr begeistert.Vielleicht sind die Teueren besser.Heute auf Climb der Berg hoch, oben war sie bis auf 50mm abgesackt.Hat Toxo schon geantwortet?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. März 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Revelation würde ich sagen.



Was brauch ich denn da genau für eine?!? Tapered?!? Kenn mich da noch nicht so aus...


----------



## invalid (16. März 2013)

Sie haben mir gesagt einschicken... Hab heute nochmal geschaut. Sobald ich sie absenke verdoppelt sich der Sag nahezu. Daher hängt sie extrem tief drin.aber das kann ja nicht normal sein. Aber nun schon wieder einsenden. Das kann doch nicht normal sein. Ich denke ich werde vorher nochmal anrufen. Kann ja nicht sein das die evolution derart verpfuscht ist.


----------



## invalid (16. März 2013)

Ja tapered. Welche Version du dann nimmst bestimmt dein Geldbeutel.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. März 2013)

Nee, meinte was für ne Größe und so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (16. März 2013)

Wie welche Größe? 150 mm, 15mm Achse QR15, tapered.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. März 2013)

Genau das bis auf die 150mm


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. März 2013)

Was ist denn besser? Dual Air? Solo Air?!? Wo liegen Vor- und Nachteile?!?


----------



## invalid (16. März 2013)

Nimm solo. Dual air ist Quatsch. Deswegen gibt ja nun solo. Das hat sogar RS eingesehen.


----------



## Wotan2310 (16. März 2013)

Schreib dann bitte was dabei rausgekommen ist.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. März 2013)

Aber Solo gibt's nur in weiß...
Dual in schwarz.

Gibt's da auch so nen PopLock Hebel für?!?


----------



## McZappenduster (16. März 2013)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/132298-rock-shox-revelation-rl-120-150

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...on-rc3-solo-air-150mm-tapered-20mm-maxle-lite

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...race-150-mm-mit-maxle-lite-tadelloser-zustand

Da gibts moch viele mehr, guck einfach mal im Bikemarkt.
Habe meine Revelation XX WC auch dort her zu einem spitzen Preis 
Fox is nämlich auch nicht so meins, der Dämpfer fliegt auch bald raus.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. März 2013)

Die letzte passt nicht. Ist ja nicht Tapert.

Was ist an der 2013er anders zum Vorjahr?


----------



## McZappenduster (16. März 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Die letzte passt nicht. Ist ja nicht Tapert.
> 
> Was ist an der 2013er anders zum Vorjahr?



sorry nicht gesehen,  benutze doch einfach mal Google und dann findest du das selbst heraus, nicht böse gemeint, aber selbst informieren ist am besten


----------



## S.Tschuschke (16. März 2013)

Ist per Handy blöd zu suchen... Aber hast Recht. 
Denke ich nehm die Dual Air 2013 in schwarz. 

Gucken ob ich so nen PopLock Hebel dazu noch nehme. 

Die RCT3 Funktion verstellt man ja wie bei der Fox an der Gabel, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McZappenduster (16. März 2013)

also optisch gefallen mir die 2012er Modelle noch besser, das RockShox Logo sieht aktuell irgendwie gewöhnungsbedürftig aus.


----------



## Waldschleicher (16. März 2013)

Schade- ich dachte hier geht es um das Slide, nicht um endlose Zubehördiskussionen. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber jede der letzten Fragen ist völlig allgemein und mit einem Minimum an Eigeninitiative durch Suche im Forum zu beantworten.  

Btw: Du willst dein Slide doch sowieso verkaufen, oder? 


> Verkaufe das Bike weil ich nur noch im Park fahren will, Touren sind nichts für mich.


----------



## mynoxin (17. März 2013)

Eben mal gelesen und gemerkt, dass meine auch nicht sonderbar gut ihre Dinge verrichtet. Hab das Gefühl, sie reagiert in jedem Mode gleich, egal ob 120 oder 150. zugstufe verstellen kann ich, ausfedern tut sie immer gleich...
Service? 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. März 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Schade- ich dachte hier geht es um das Slide, nicht um endlose Zubehördiskussionen. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber jede der letzten Fragen ist völlig allgemein und mit einem Minimum an Eigeninitiative durch Suche im Forum zu beantworten.
> 
> Btw: Du willst dein Slide doch sowieso verkaufen, oder?



Wenn es einer kaufen mag ja.

Klar geht es hier um das Slide. Und wenn man mit den Komponenten nicht zufrieden ist kann man da ja drüber rede...


----------



## invalid (17. März 2013)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Eben mal gelesen und gemerkt, dass meine auch nicht sonderbar gut ihre Dinge verrichtet. Hab das Gefühl, sie reagiert in jedem Mode gleich, egal ob 120 oder 150. zugstufe verstellen kann ich, ausfedern tut sie immer gleich...
> Service? :
> 
> mfg mynoxin



Service!


----------



## mynoxin (17. März 2013)

Dann schick ich mit h&s rechnung auch direkt zu toxo. hoffe das klappt wie bei euch. erstmal karton suchen  Und was würde man für die Forke bekommen? 450? Welches RS Pendant wäre hier die richtige Wahl? Revelation is ja ganz ok, aber andere Achse, passt doch nich ins aktuelle Laufrad?!
Danke!

Edit: ok, alles gecheckt. Dann werd ich mal gucken, was nach dem Service so geht und ob ich die Fox verkauft bekomme.

mfg mynoxin


----------



## Dice8 (18. März 2013)

450 halte ich doch für sehr optimistisch bei der Evolution.
Und denk dran wenn du per DHL verschickst die 3,50 mehr für die Transportversicherung zu investieren.


----------



## mynoxin (18. März 2013)

Is schon weg, 6,90 Versand. Is das nich schon versicherter Versand? Denke Freitag hab ich sie wieder.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Dice8 (19. März 2013)

Ja schon. Aber nur bis 500!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (19. März 2013)

ja mehr ist die gabel ja auch nicht wert, haha. Wird aber schön für das doppelte verkauft. 

Mein Tipp als Alternative: Revelation RC..3 150 / 15mm (scheiß auf Tapered, FSA Adapter kaufen und 1 1/8 Zoll rein)

Ich warte erstmal auf besseres Wetter, dann werde ich verscuhen das Absacken noch etwas genauer zu erforschen, bevor ich wieder 1 Woche aufs Bike verzichte. Dann hat die Gabel auch den zweiten Service weg, und den Dämpfer könnte ich auch gleich wieder mitschicken, da der auch wieder nur am schmatzen ist beim Federn. Davon bekommt man zwar bei der Fahrt nichts mit, aber da sammelt sich auch ne Menge Öl immer auf dem Gummiring, um nicht zu sagen ein kleiner See... das ist doch nicht normal, oder doch? irgendwann ist kein Öl mehr im Dämpfer.


----------



## invalid (19. März 2013)

PS: nach etwas googlen finden sich einige ältere Berichte darüber das FOX Probleme mit der Kälte hat, so ist das wegsacken von gabel und in manchen Fällen dem Dämpfer temperaturbedingt. mhm...


----------



## Dice8 (19. März 2013)

Ich hatte meinen Dämpfer auch zusammen mit der Gabel wegen des schmatzens mitgeschickt. Vorher hat der auch viel Öl gesifft. 
Laut Reparaturbericht wurde die untere Dichtung getauscht sowie neues Öl und Stickstoff. Seit dem ist die Kolbenstange ölig aber nicht mehr so versifft wie vorher. Minimales schmatzen besteht weiterhin.


----------



## invalid (19. März 2013)

vllt ein winterproblem vom dämpfer, bei dem wetter da aussagen zu treffen ist ne katastrophe... auch einbremsen ist auf Eis ne scheiß sache. Hab den Resin Belag meiner XT nun schon zum dritten mal abgeschliffen vorne, weil verglast.


----------



## OliverKaa (19. März 2013)

Sers,
die Fox Factory CTD Gabeln haben diese Probleme nicht, oder?


----------



## mynoxin (19. März 2013)

Invalid, was is an tapered so Wild? Und die rs gibt's ja tapered, aber eben nicht in schwarz. Lime Fahrer freuen sich, ich in schwarz finde es Mist. Weis schwarz Blau. Dazu ne rote Nase und nen grüner Helm und ich geh als Clown durch. Ich Bau die Fox nochmal ein, tox gibt auf Temperatur 3 Monate Garantie, und da ich nicht so viel Geld locker habe, schieb ich das mit dem neukauf erstmal hin.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (19. März 2013)

Und die Frage ist ja auch ob die Revelation besser ist als die CTD Evo


----------



## mynoxin (19. März 2013)

Ich sag mal so: Fox ist ne Hausnummer. Und ich freu mich, dass der Fuchs meine Front ziert. Aber in meinem kurzen mtb Dasein hat mir RS weniger sorgen gemacht als meine erste Fox jetz am Rad. Und dafür, dass Fox so hochgelobt ist und oft das Maß der Dinge ist, bin ich ohne ein schlechtes gewissen zu haben dazu bereit mir eine vergleichbare RS zu holen und dann auch noch günstiger bei weg zu kommen. Da ich aber kein Crack bin, ich in Niedersachsen wohne und sich meine Abfahrten in grenzen halten, ist die Fox schon überdimensioniert, warum also teuer Geld in Sachen investieren, die ja eigentlich vorhanden sind und meinen Zweck bedienen?! Auch wenn sie nicht das tun, wozu sie gebaut sind 
Ganz ehrlich: neulich bei der Abfahrt war die Gabel auch schon hin, trotzdem hat es mich nicht gejuckt, und der Unterschied zur funktionalen hätte bestimmt nur wenig ausgemacht. Trotzdem ärgert es mich!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. März 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> FSA Adapter kaufen und 1 1/8 Zoll rein)



Hast du einen Adapter zu dem verbauten FSA gefunden? Ich habe vergeblich gesucht.


----------



## invalid (20. März 2013)

Eben mit Toxo Telefoniert. Das Absacken der Talas im abgesenkten Modus ist kälte empfindlich, aber eigentlich erst ab deutlichen Minusgraden. Bei um die 0 grad sollte eigentlich nichts passieren. Da die Gabel ja schonmal im Service war wird sie nun nochmal eingesendet und bekommt laut Aussage vom Service ne neue Talaseinheit. Werde die ganze Sache heute Nachmittag nochmal etwas prüfen und dann die Gabel wiedermal abbauen und einsenden... was ein glück das meine RS nie solche probleme gemacht hat.


----------



## invalid (20. März 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Hast du einen Adapter zu dem verbauten FSA gefunden? Ich habe vergeblich gesucht.



bisher nicht einzeln, nur im Zusammenhang mit einem kompletten Steuersatz. Vllt hilft es mal die shops direkt anzuschreiben, denn es gibt einen Reduktionskonus von tapered auf 1 1/8 Zoll.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k690/a57750/orbit-i-tapered-reduction-plus-1-1-8-1-5.html?mfid=118


----------



## Wotan2310 (20. März 2013)

Werde am Wochenende auch nochmal testen.Meine war ja nicht abgesenkt und ist bis auf 30mm abgesackt.


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. März 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> bisher nicht einzeln, nur im Zusammenhang mit einem kompletten Steuersatz. Vllt hilft es mal die shops direkt anzuschreiben, denn es gibt einen Reduktionskonus von tapered auf 1 1/8 Zoll.
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k690/a57750/orbit-i-tapered-reduction-plus-1-1-8-1-5.html?mfid=118



Mist, jetzt hab ich meine Lyrik schon verkauft... Die hätte ich gern im Slide getestet (welches ich morgen von der Post hole ). Nuja, jetzt wirds eine Sektor RCT3.
Die Probleme mit Fox würde ich nicht überbewerten- auch RS hatte schon große Probleme mit 2-Step.


----------



## invalid (20. März 2013)

warum eine Sektor? so schlecht ist die Talas nun auch wieder nicht...aber es lohnt sich mittlerweile kaum die zu verkaufen... ich werde meine einfach pflegen und versuchen in jeden Garantieservice zu bekommen den ich kriegen kann, aber Geld werde ich in die Gabel nicht stecken, nicht bei toxo.


----------



## Waldschleicher (20. März 2013)

Ich habe die Sektor DPC, mit der RCT3 aufgerüstet. Spricht sicher besser an, weniger abtauchen, ist auch Geschmackssache. Ich denke das die zu den (hoffentlich komplett nutzbaren) 150mm des Slide besser passt. 
Mann, da hab ich extra mit der Bestellung gewartet, jetzt liegt wieder SCHNEE!


----------



## CAPITO (20. März 2013)

Wotan2310 schrieb:


> Werde am Wochenende auch nochmal testen.Meine war ja nicht abgesenkt und ist bis auf 30mm abgesackt.



Hi, in was für einen Modus war die Gabel eingestellt?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (20. März 2013)

bei uns gings heute auch wieder los... langsam nervt es


----------



## Wotan2310 (21. März 2013)

CAPITO schrieb:


> Hi, in was für einen Modus war die Gabel eingestellt?
> 
> Gruß



Auf Climb


----------



## invalid (21. März 2013)

Bei mir auch climb. Da scheint mir das Problem am stärksten ausgeprägt. 

Laut toxo Anzeichen für eine defekte Talas Einheit.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. März 2013)

Bringt es was bei der Fox Gabel das Schmieröl zu wechseln? Eventuell etwas mehr reinzumachen?


----------



## invalid (21. März 2013)

Was soll das bringen außer mehr Progression?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (21. März 2013)

Besseres Ansprechverhalten.

Kenne das von meiner Boxxer so, dass RS bei der Auslieferung gerne mal am Schmieröl spart. Nachdem ich das gewechselt hatte und mehr reingemacht habe, spricht die Gabel besser/feiner an.


----------



## Wotan2310 (21. März 2013)

Gabel war auch voll hart,absacken beim fahren nicht mal bemerkt.Erst als ich runtergeschaut hab ist es mir aufgefallen.Hat kein Stück mehr ausgefedert, erst durch Rad anheben wieder rausgekommen.


----------



## CAPITO (21. März 2013)

Wotan2310 schrieb:


> Auf Climb



Muss ich mal bei meiner beobachten.


----------



## mynoxin (21. März 2013)

War bei mir auch. Aber nur wenn sie getravelt war, mehr Druck und es ging von selbst hoch.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. März 2013)

Würde es Sinn machen ne Gabel im Slide zu verbauen die mehr als 150mm Federweg hat?


----------



## invalid (22. März 2013)

Ich würde bei Radon fragen was zulässig ist. Obs sein macht... Ich denke nicht. Dann hättest auch gleich das swoop nehmen können.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. März 2013)

Das Swoop war ja noch nicht lieferbar. Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich kein einizges Bike und wollte fahren...


----------



## invalid (22. März 2013)

Ein 2000 notkauf?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. März 2013)

So würde ich es nicht bezeichnen. Wollte halt nicht bis Februar warten 

Das Bike ist ja super, keine Frage. Nur die Fox spricht mir nicht fein genug an, das ist alles. Glaub ich bau ne Revelation rein und mach ne XT Bremse drauf und behalte es.


----------



## invalid (22. März 2013)

bezüglich der XT stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, auch wenn ich mangels einbremsmöglichkeiten bissl probleme mit der vorderen habe derzeit. 

Wenn ich einen hätte der die FOX für 450-500 nimmt, wäre ich auch sofort bei einer Revelation.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McZappenduster (26. März 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen hätte der die FOX für 450-500 nimmt, wäre ich auch sofort bei einer Revelation.



ich glaube kaum, dass jemand so viel Geld dafür ausgibt, wenn er für genauso viel eine spitzen Revelation bekommen kann (siehe meine)

ach übrigens, meine Laufräder sind heute kommen.
habe die AMride 25 mit dem 25mm Tubeless Felgenband von Actionsports sowie deren Tubelessventilen und Stan´s NoTubes Dichtmilch super dicht bekommen. die NN sind super in die Felgen geploppt und das nur mit einer Standpumpe (SKS Airbase Pro), war sogar schon ohne Milch fast dicht, nur an einer Felge war der Stoß anfangs etwas undicht.


----------



## invalid (26. März 2013)

Ja schon krass welchen Wertverfall das Fox zeug hat. Im Vergleich zu den Endkundenpreisen.


----------



## McZappenduster (26. März 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Ja schon krass welchen Wertverfall das Fox zeug hat. Im Vergleich zu den Endkundenpreisen.



Das liegt aber in dem Fall eher an der wirklich mageren Ausstattung der Gabel, siehe Evolution Serie, dann kein Training adjust sowie kein kashima (auch wenn das wahrscheinlich nur Werbegag ist und mehr nicht, um sich von anderen abzuheben) ich würde meine auch sehr gerne loswerden, steht schon ne ganze weile im Bikemarkt, aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand.


----------



## cemetery (1. April 2013)

Also so wie ich das hier sehe ist die Gabe schon ein negativer Punkt am Slide. Unabhängig von dem bekannten CTD Problem (das irgendwie ziemlich oft auftritt dafür dass nur die erste Serie betroffen sein soll, vor allem scheinbar sogar noch bei 2013er Auslieferungen) erscheint mir die Qualität der Evolution Gabeln generell etwas fragwürdig. So wirklich vertrauen kommt da beim potentiellen Käufer nicht auf. Zumal ein Gabeltausch das eigentlisch gute Preis/Leistungsverhältnis schnell zunichte macht


----------



## McZappenduster (1. April 2013)

Da stimme ich dir zu. Aber das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis wird durch einen Gabeltausch keineswegs von der schlechtert, wirst du deine Fox für 350 los und kaufst du dir eine schöne Revelation (neu) für 300 aus dem bikemarkt, dann hast du den Wert eher noch gesteigert.


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. April 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> Also so wie ich das hier sehe ist die Gabe schon ein negativer Punkt am Slide. Unabhängig von dem bekannten CTD Problem (das irgendwie ziemlich oft auftritt dafür dass nur die erste Serie betroffen sein soll, vor allem scheinbar sogar noch bei 2013er Auslieferungen) erscheint mir die Qualität der Evolution Gabeln generell etwas fragwürdig. So wirklich vertrauen kommt da beim potentiellen Käufer nicht auf. Zumal ein Gabeltausch das eigentlisch gute Preis/Leistungsverhältnis schnell zunichte macht



Ach Quatsch- wenn nötig wird die Gabel von Toxo gerichtet, viele Hersteller verbauen die. Außerdem hat die Evo ein offenes Ölbad und kann leicht selbst gewartet werden. Für mich ein deutlicher Pluspunkt gegenüber der teureren FIT. 
Die Frage ist: willst du überhaupt eine Luftgabel.


----------



## cemetery (1. April 2013)

@_McZappenduster_

Setzt natürlich auch voraus das man die Gabel 1. selbst tauschen kann weil man 2. logischerweise auch das richtige Werkzeug dafür hat und 3. die Gabel auch für den Preis los wird. Beim Werkzeug zum Konus wechseln und Kralle einschlagen müsste ich hier schon mal passen.

Die Frage ist natürlich auch wieviel besser ist die Revelation im Vergleich zur 32er Evolution. Mir persönlich würde die Fox 34er Talas mit 160mm gut gefallen. Aber bei den im Bikemarkt angebotenen ist meist der Schaft zu kurz 
  @Waldschleicher

Klar wird die auch bei anderen Herstellern verbaut. Probleme gibts aber auch bei denen. Wobei sich das in der Tat grösstenteils auf das bekannte CTD Problem beschränkt. Wobei das ja über Toxo wohl wirklich kein grosses Thema ist. Aber man liest auch immer wieder dass die 32er bei artgerechter Haltung nicht unbedingt die robusteste Gabel ist.

Mein Problem ist gerade wohl mehr für welches Bike ich mich letztlich entscheiden soll  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=627294

Das Gabelthema macht mir die Entscheidung gerade noch schwerer.


----------



## McZappenduster (1. April 2013)

@cemetery

Also um eine Gabel zu wechseln brauch man doch nur diverse Inbusschlüssel und es gibt auch Krallen die man komplett durchsteckt und quasi an der Gabelkrone klemmen, also dort wo der Schaft beginnt, oder Expander, die auf jeden Fall bei Carbonschäften zu verwenden sind (funktioniert übrigens sehr gut und auch nur mit Inbus). Dann brauchst du nur noch eine entsprechende Handbügelsäge mit dem richtigen Sägeblatt für Alu- oder Carbonschäfte, eine Feile oder feines Schleifpapier, und als Anschlag zum sägen einen alten Vorbau oder eine Sägelehre, oder gleich den Rohrschneider bei Alu. Sowas hat man doch in der Regel zu Hause. Oder man gibt alles beim Fachmann ab und lässt bauen. Ich bin meine losgeworden für den Preis. Konuswechsel geht ohne Werkzeug.


----------



## cemetery (1. April 2013)

McZappenduster schrieb:


> ...Sowas hat man doch in der Regel zu Hause. Oder man gibt alles beim Fachmann ab und lässt bauen. Ich bin meine losgeworden für den Preis. Konuswechsel geht ohne Werkzeug.



Das hab ich auch alles Zuhause  Ich bin aber davon ausgegangen dass man zumindest noch einen Konusaufschläger und ein Einschlagwerkzeug für die Kralle braucht. Kostet zwar alles kein Vermögen aber summiert sich auf Dauer auch.

Ok, alternativ könnte man noch die Gabel in die Gefriertruhe legen oder den Ring in den Backofen oder so ähnlich 

Hab gerade noch gesehen die 2013er Rock Shox Revelation RCT3 Dual Position Air wäre preislich auch noch im Rahmen...


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. April 2013)

cemetery schrieb:


> Aber man liest auch immer wieder .....



Genau da fangen die eigentlichen Probleme an. Zu viele lesen irgendwelche Geschichten, duplizieren das ganze dann wieder "ich hab irgendwo gelesen bla bla".
Ich hatte schon diverse Gabel von RS, MZ, Fox. Die mit Abstand sahnigste war eine 32er Vanilla (Stahlfeder), wird leider nicht mehr hergestellt. 
An einer RS hatte ich nach rund 2-3000km Verschleißerscheinungen an der Beschichtung (=damit quasi Schrott), Buchsenspiel ab Werk, nicht funktionierende Druckstufeneinstellung... 
Hört mir bitte mit dem Gejammer um die aktuellen Problemchen bei einer Serie von Fox auf.

Um beim Thema zu bleiben: wer hat denn für die 90er Vorbauten beim Slide gestimmt?  Schon das erste Teil, welches gewechselt werden muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cemetery (1. April 2013)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Genau da fangen die eigentlichen Probleme an. Zu viele lesen irgendwelche Geschichten, duplizieren das ganze dann wieder "ich hab irgendwo gelesen bla bla".



Schon klar das die anderen Hersteller auch keine unbefleckte Weste haben. Aber das CTD Problem ist ja nun leider Fakt und davon sind ja auch einige Bike-Hersteller betroffen nicht nur Radon mit dem Slide 150 8.0. Es ist Schade das auch nach Monaten immer noch solche Gabeln an den Endkunden obwohl ja laut Aussage von Fox nur die erste Serie betroffen war. Muss eine ziemlich große Serie gewesen sein 

Um wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen. Ich hab vorhin gesehen das bei H&S das grüne 150 8.0 nur in 16" und 20" gibt. Gabs das nicht auch mal in 18" und 22"


----------



## filiale (1. April 2013)

wenn es ausverkauft ist...dann biste zu spät...die nehmen das dann aus der Liste, logisch. Man könnte es bei der Größe/Stückzahl natürlich auch rot anstelle grün färben, aber das ist auf deren Homepage eben nicht vorgesehen. Nur was verfügbar ist wird auch angezeigt.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (7. April 2013)

Also ich muss sagen, dass ich mt meinem Silde 8.0 soweit sehr zufrieden bin. Doch habe ich immer noch das Problem, dass die hintere Bremse ständig am schleifen ist während der Fahrt. Das Bike hat jetzt ca 270km runter, aber von Besserung ist nicht die Rede.

Ist das so normal?

Ich hab auch ab und zu Abschnitte, von ca 1-3km würde ich sagen, da schleift dann wieder nix. Egal wie ich mich in die Kurven schmeiße. Dann wieder, brauch ich nur bischen schreg fajren und es schleift wie die Hölle.


----------



## filiale (7. April 2013)

Wichtig sind nicht die gefahrenen km sondern wie die Bremse genutzt wurde. Welche Bremse ist denn montiert ? Formula ?


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (7. April 2013)

Ja, die die Original dran ist. Formula


----------



## filiale (7. April 2013)

Wenn Du Dich hier etwas beliest, stellst Du fest, dass die Formula die größten Probleme von allen macht...bei manchen ist es schleiffrei, andere widerrum haben damit zu kämpfen. Lösungsvorschläge gibt es ne Menge


----------



## McZappenduster (7. April 2013)

schleiffrei und sorglos bekommst du die Formula, indem du sie abbaust und eine aktuelle XT ranbatscht 
erste Sahne das Ding!


----------



## CAPITO (7. April 2013)

Ich werde mein Slide demnächst auch auf Shimano Bremsen umrüsten.

Wie ist denn die aktuelle SLX mit SM-RT66 Scheiben im Vergleich zur Formula? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung.

Habt ihr vorne gleich auf 203mm Scheibe umgebaut?

Gruß


----------



## invalid (7. April 2013)

SLX und XT nehmen sich nichts in der Leistung, fahre beide. Die Shimano funktioniert besser, ist stressfreier hat durch die Bank weg die bessere Leistung. Ich würde der Formula nur den stärkeren Biss attestieren. 

an den RT66 Rotoren ist nichts auszusetzen, sind klasse und vor allem günstig. Fahre seit ein paar Tagen 203/180 mit einer Brake Force One


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CAPITO (7. April 2013)

@invalid

Das hört sich doch gut an.

Will mir sowieso eher die SLX holen, weil die etwas günstiger ist.

Vorne 203mm oder 180mm Scheibe?


----------



## invalid (7. April 2013)

203 vorne, 180 hinten... habe nun aber eine 180er RT66 rumliegen... fahre im normalfall an dem Bike die XT. die Brake Force One ist aktuell seit ein paar tagen als Testbremse verbaut.


----------



## CAPITO (7. April 2013)

Danke , 
dann muss ich jetzt nur noch nen Shop finden, der die SLX zu nem guten Preis lagernd hat.


----------



## CAPITO (7. April 2013)

Sorry, noch ne Frage.
Kann man die Bremsleitungen der Shimano SLX Bremse eigentlich kürzen ohne zu entlüften?


----------



## McZappenduster (8. April 2013)

Ja kann man  wenn man sich nicht total dusslig anstellt, geht das sehr wohl  erst am Samstag meine 785er XT - Leitungen gekürzt, eigentlich ein Kinderspiel.


----------



## 6TiWon (8. April 2013)

kurzes erfahrung:
hab am samstag die 1. tour mit dem *140er slide* meiner frau gemacht(sie ist leider noch malade)

gabel:also wenn man keine "grossen" sprünge macht, sind die140 mm voll ausreichend.

gewicht:dürfte noch ein bisschen leichter sein-knapp unter 14 kg-, geht aber. kurbel/reifen werden aber noch getauscht. hab auf 2 fach umgebaut. bash und kefü fehlen noch 

bremse: elixir 3 gehen super gut. bin meine endurorunde gefahren wier immer(ausser die hohen drops) bike lässt sich aber gut auf verschlungenen trails bewegen. kein überschlagsgefühl an steilen trails

schaltung x9/10 fach: zwiespältig schaltet schnell, aber ist mir irgendwie zu schwergängig. lieber eine xt. mal sehen


gegenüber meinem enduro(spicy mit 160mm) fehlt es ein bisschen an reserven.

alles in allem eine gute wahl für uns- ähm meine liebste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CAPITO (8. April 2013)

McZappenduster schrieb:


> Ja kann man  wenn man sich nicht total dusslig anstellt, geht das sehr wohl  erst am Samstag meine 785er XT - Leitungen gekürzt, eigentlich ein Kinderspiel.



Ok, werde die SLX Bremse dann gleich bestellen, und hoffe, sie kommt bis zum Wochenende.


----------



## McZappenduster (8. April 2013)

mit ice tech und i-spec? ist nämlich spitze


----------



## CAPITO (8. April 2013)

McZappenduster schrieb:


> mit ice tech und i-spec? ist nämlich spitze



Ja, mit Ice Tech und I-spec


----------



## McZappenduster (8. April 2013)

CAPITO schrieb:


> Ja, mit Ice Tech und I-spec


----------



## McZappenduster (9. April 2013)

Heute die erste große Tour gefahren. 54 km 99% Asphalt und das Slide hat eine top Figur gemacht, sehr antriebsneutrales Fahrwerk, was sicherlich ein großer Verdienst der super Geo ist. Macht einfach wieder riesen Spaß, endlich Frühling, ich bin so glücklich


----------



## Waldschleicher (9. April 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> günstig. Fahre seit ein paar Tagen 203/180 mit einer Brake Force One



 Wie das- widerspricht ja irgendwie dem "gut und günstig" Konzept eines Onlinebikes?


----------



## invalid (9. April 2013)

Testbremse für den Blog. Fahre privat eine Shimano XT an dem Bike.


----------



## Wotan2310 (10. April 2013)

Wäre einer der 8.0 Besitzer mal so nett und würde prüfen ob seine HR Nabe Spiel hat bzw. das Hinterrad eingebaut minmal seitliches Spiel hat.


----------



## invalid (10. April 2013)

also bei mir wackelt nichts... richtig angezogen hast du es?


----------



## filiale (10. April 2013)

Die Nabe darf werder seitliches Spiel noch sonst irgend ein Spiel haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wotan2310 (10. April 2013)

So eine sch...Das HR war schonmal wegen defektem Freilauf bei Radon und wurde damals auch neu gelagert.Ich hab langsam keinen Bock mehr auf die Einschickerei.


----------



## filiale (10. April 2013)

Ist das Lagerspiel der Nabe korrekt eingestellt ? Da gibt es bei Youtube ein Video. Ich vermute dass es daran liegt. Du brauchst dafür 2 dünne Gabelschlüssel und etwas Gefühl.


----------



## invalid (10. April 2013)

Wir reden hier von einer Nabe mit Industrielagern und Steckachse, wo willst du da irgend ein Spiel einstellen?


----------



## Wotan2310 (10. April 2013)

Schon zerlegt,da gibts nix einzustellen.Also Rücksendung Nr.4.Im Mai gehts in die Alpen,mal sehen war noch alles verreckt wenn es zur Sache geht.


----------



## invalid (10. April 2013)

Nr. 4 ? Dann hast du Anrecht auf einen Austausch statt der Reparatur! Das würde ich vorher telefonisch klären.


----------



## Wotan2310 (10. April 2013)

Nee am Slide insgesammt mit Gabel und Dämpfer usw.


----------



## invalid (10. April 2013)

Haha. Das hab ich fast allein mit der Formula hinbekommen. Dabei kann ich Radon aber keinen Vorwurf machen. Verbockt hat es scheinbar jedes mal Formula höchstpersönlich.


----------



## Pretorianer (10. April 2013)

Man kann es Radon nicht direkt anlasten, aber man könnte vielleicht doch etwas an der Endkontrolle verbessern. 
Versender muss doch nicht gleichzusetzen sein das man alles selber kontrollieren muss und sowieso alles neu einstellen muss sobald das Rad ankommt.


----------



## invalid (10. April 2013)

Was denkst du wie es Fachhändlern mit ihren Bike Herstellern geht. Dagegen ist Radon fast schon perfekt. Da hab ich echt schon Abgründe erlebt. Aber grundlegend Nervt es immer wenn Probleme gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (10. April 2013)

Ich hatte noch nicht das Vergnügen eine Nabe mit Steckachse zu zerlegen, würde mich aber sehr wundern, wenn ich mir so die techdocs von Shimano anschaue, wenn man auf der Disk Seite das Spiel nicht einstellen könnte. Aber ich lerne gerne dazu.


----------



## invalid (10. April 2013)

Das liegt daran das shimano konuslagr benutzt! Das hat sonst glaube keiner.


----------



## Newbiee (16. April 2013)

Wenn die Formula erst im letzten Drittel des Hebelweges greift, liegt das daran, das Luft im System ist? 
Denn wenn man ein paar mal schnell hintereinander den Hebel drückt und loslässt, greift sie weiter vorne für kurze Zeit...


----------



## MalteetlaM (16. April 2013)

Newbiee schrieb:


> Wenn die Formula erst im letzten Drittel des Hebelweges greift, liegt das daran, das Luft im System ist?
> Denn wenn man ein paar mal schnell hintereinander den Hebel drückt und loslässt, greift sie weiter vorne für kurze Zeit...



Wahrscheinlich bringt entlüften etwas.


----------



## Newbiee (16. April 2013)

Hab Radon mal geschrieben, das war die Antwort:

"...demontieren Sie bitte beide kompletten Bremsen und senden Sie uns diese mit dem Warenrücksendeformular und einer Rechnungskopie die Sie als PDF Datei unter Ihrem LOGIN auf unserer Homepage erhalten zurück.

Wenn Sie die Bremsen nicht selbst demontieren können über nehemen wir die Montagekosten in Höhe von max 30,- Euro.
Nach Erhalt der Sendung werden wir diese umgehend an den Hersteller zur Überprüfung und ggf. Reparatur oder Umtausch weiterleiten.

Die Bearbeitung der Reklamation dauert in der Regel ca. 2-3 Wochen..."


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (16. April 2013)

Mal eine Frage, sind den bei euch bei den Laufrädern auch die Speichen locker?

Bei einer konnte ich sogar den Nippel mit der Hand drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (16. April 2013)

ich habe sie nach zwei Monaten neu Spannen lassen, da waren schon deutliche Schwankungen vorhanden.

Zur Formula: Die Rücksendung per Hermes dauer in letzter Zeit unendlich Lange bei Bike Discount, und meine Erfahrung sagt mir, dass es sich lohnt sich gleich mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung zu setzten.


----------



## MalteetlaM (16. April 2013)

LutschiVanGogh schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, sind den bei euch bei den Laufrädern auch die Speichen locker?
> 
> Bei einer konnte ich sogar den Nippel mit der Hand drehen.



Bei einem Rad war das der Fall. Bike-Discount hat die Rechnung für das Nachzentrieren problemlos übernommen.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (16. April 2013)

Aber normal ist das doch nicht oder?
Nach so einer kurezn Zeit.


----------



## Newbiee (16. April 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Zur Formula: Die Rücksendung per Hermes dauer in letzter Zeit unendlich Lange bei Bike Discount, und meine Erfahrung sagt mir, dass es sich lohnt sich gleich mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung zu setzten.



Ich seh da irgendwo auch nicht ein, das ich jetzt +4 Wochen (mit hin- und herschicken) ohne Bremsen bzw. dann eben auch ohne die Möglichkeit mit meinem Radon fahren zu gehn, verweilen soll...


----------



## filiale (16. April 2013)

Normal ist es dass sich Speichen setzen.
Normal ist nicht, dass sich ein Nippel löst.
Normal sind unterschiedliche Speichenspannungen nach der Einlaufzeit, eine Überprüfung ist sinnvoll, in der Regel muß aber nichts nachzentriert werden nach 300km, sofern die Felgen von Anfang an sauber aufgebaut wurden. Du hast offenbar ein Montagsmodell erwischt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. April 2013)

Manchmal frage ich mich ob Radon nur Montags montiert...


----------



## mynoxin (17. April 2013)

Ihr heult eigentlich auch nur rum. Gebt's zurück und kauft woanders. Meine Güte.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## S.Tschuschke (17. April 2013)

Wenn das so einfach wäre


----------



## ludwig3kids (18. April 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> Das Spiel der Gabel seit der letzten fahrt an der Gabel nervt dagegen schon.


 
Ist da wirklich die Gabel das Problem oder der Hinterbau?
Schau mal das obere Dämpferlager bei der Wippe an. Kann sein, daß du da Spiel hast. Wenn der 8 mm Bolzwn zu lang ist, dann wird die Hülse im Dämpferauge nicht geklemmt.
Den 8 mm Bolzen herausschrauben und kürzen.


----------



## ludwig3kids (18. April 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> war grad nochmal im Keller beim Bike. Wenn ich vorne die "Ersatzbremse" Shimano SLX ziehe und den Rahmen leicht wippe, dann schlägt die Gabel wie verrückt. Schlägt hörbar. Habe auch zum ausschließen des Steuersatzten diesen mit der Handfixiert, was aber nichts änderte. Das kenne ich sonst nur von Suntour Gabeln, haha. Ich denke da werde ich wohl mal Toxic anschreiben müssen.


 
Ah ja, hab's gerade gelesen. Hat sich bei mir auch so angefühlt. wie schon geschrieben. Bei mir war's die obere Dämpferaufnahme hinten bei der Wippe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (18. April 2013)

ich schau mir das Lager heute mal an. 

Nächste Woche bekomme ich dann vielleicht meine Formula wieder, nachdem sie am Wochenende von einem der Formula Mitarbeiter Probe gefahren wird, ob auch alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## duc-748S (18. April 2013)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Wenn das so einfach wäre



Ist es doch?


----------



## mDaniel (19. April 2013)

Hey Leute,

habe mir ein Slide 8.0 bestellt - da ich in der Vergangenheit sehr viel Ärger mit FOX hatte würde ich gerne direkt eine Revelation einbauen. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie viel Schaftlänge die Gabel noch haben sollte für einen problemlosen Einbau im Slide? Dann kann ich mich schonmal umsehen 

LG
Daniel


----------



## Waldschleicher (19. April 2013)

Die Foxi hat 21cm.
(Größe L)


----------



## Keks_nascher (21. April 2013)

Bei mir (Rahmengröße M) warens genau 19,8cm


----------



## mDaniel (21. April 2013)

Danke euch


----------



## frx_Bender (22. April 2013)

Hallo, habe mein Slide jetzt seit Freitag und bin Samstag die erste Tour gefahren. Hab jetzt noch das Grinsen im Gesicht.  
Aber was ich jetzt schon weiß ist, dass da ein anderer Sattel drauf muss. Hat da jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## MenschJensch (22. April 2013)

Ich kann die SQ Lab 611 empfehlen


----------



## JP_bike2do_de (22. April 2013)

Zu dem SQlab 611 sei folgendes gesagt:

Bitte langsam einfahren! Die erste Ausfahrt soll kurz sein, ca. 15-20 Minuten. Jede weitere wird entsprechend länger (~immer die doppelte zeit).
Außerdem finde ich persönlich, dass man den Sattel unbedingt mit einer gepolsterten radhose fahren sollte! Evt gibt es ja auch sitzknochen, denen es nichts ausmacht. Meine haben sich ohne Polster direkt bemerkbar gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wellness_28 (22. April 2013)

nur mal zur sicherheit. beläge sind max 30km und nur stadt und ebene  feldwege bis jetzt. sieht das verglast aus oder alles in ordnung ? es  glänzt schon wenn man direkt licht dran hält. mal testweise mit  sandpapier nochmal aufrauhen die beläge ?


----------



## Newbiee (22. April 2013)

die Bilder könnten als Kunst durchgehn


----------



## wellness_28 (22. April 2013)

findet ihr auch, dass die ränder extrem ausgefrannst aussehen ? jemand mit ner formula r1 meinte, dass es bei ihm scharf am rand aussieht. komisch auch , dass nur die vordere bremse mit wenig leistung quitscht und die hintere bremse keinen mucks macht und schon gut bremst.


----------



## Tomak (23. April 2013)

Kenne bisher nur Magura und Shimano Beläge......

Also das sieht schon komisch aus. Ich käme nie auf die Idee nach 30 km die Beläge zu ziehen. Macht aber Sinn, wenn ich deine sehe.

Zentriere die vordere doch noch mal und lange dann mal ordentlich rein. Ich suche mir immer eine Asphaltabfahrt. Unten angekommen beissen die Beläge dann.
Nach der Abfahrten sollten mind. 60 % Leistung schon anliegen. Wenn nicht, ist etwas faul.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## invalid (23. April 2013)

die sehen schon etwas verglast aus...

1. plan abschleifen (nur bis nichts mehr glänzt, das geht recht schnell) 2. ränder leicht anschrägen 3. berg suchen 4. 2-3 mal runterfahren und intervallbremsungen machen

ein leichtes klingeln ist bei Formula normal, auch quietschen wenn sie nass sind.


----------



## wellness_28 (23. April 2013)

Aber jemand meinte zu mir, es sei unmöglich in der stadt (alles flach) überhaupt die temperaturen zum verglasen aufzubringen. er meinte glanz ist normal, weil auch metalle drin sind. ich verstehe gar nix mehr momentan :-/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (23. April 2013)

ich geb dir recht, "verglast" wird hier recht inflationär verwendet, auch von mir. auf jedenfall solltest du die Beläge abschleifen und nochmal richtig einbremsen.


----------



## wellness_28 (23. April 2013)

ok, danke invalid. werd ich nochmal machen.
du meinst also abs-mäßig im intervall auf 0 runter bremsen ist besser als mit einem zug auf 0  zum Einbremsen ?


----------



## ofi (23. April 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen welche Dämpfereinbaulänge das 2013'er Slide 150 hat?


----------



## invalid (23. April 2013)

nicht bis auf 0, bis kurz davor und gleich wieder beschleunigen. und einen langen berg runter fahren und ganz leicht schleifen lassen und dann immer mal voll reingehen, aber nicht bis auf 0. 

die Dämpfer müsste 200mm haben.


----------



## mynoxin (23. April 2013)

Wundert mich, dass du nicht den Tipp bekommst, die Bremse zu reklamieren.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## wellness_28 (23. April 2013)

Naja, bis jetzt gehe ich davon aus dass die Bremse tadellos funktioniert. sie hat ja nen festen, harten Druckpunkt, der sofort anliegt und nicht wandert. 
Ich hab sie eventuell einfach falsch eingefahren. Ich bin ja erst 30 km gefahren  und nicht mal Gelände. Ich teste es nochmal mit den Tipps und werde sie notfalls dann mal einschicken.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (23. April 2013)

ofi schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen welche Dämpfereinbaulänge das 2013'er Slide 150 hat?


 
*200x57mm Hub*. 
Es gibt auch Dämpfer mit 200x51mm Hub!


----------



## mDaniel (23. April 2013)

Hat jemand mal einen anderen Dämpfer eingebaut? Ich würde gern komplett auf RS Fahrwerk umbauen, einfach weil ich in der Vergangenheit irgendwie nur Ärger mit Fox hatte und mit RS noch nie. Allerdings blicke ich ehrlich gesagt bei den Dämpfern nicht so richtig durch, Tune/Compression/whatever - hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt?
Dazu gesellen wird sich wohl eine RS Revalation oder evtl auch eine 160mm Gabel, schaun wir mal, das 8.0er Slide ist da echt ne super Basis für Bastler wie mich


----------



## ofi (24. April 2013)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> *200x57mm Hub*.
> Es gibt auch Dämpfer mit 200x51mm Hub!



Merci! Weißt du zufällig auch das Maß vom Swoop?


----------



## mDaniel (25. April 2013)

Vielleicht kann mir schnell wer weiterhelfen:
Hab mir die XT Bremse gekauft und brauche noch Bremsscheiben, wollte mir die passenden XT Bremsscheiben holen: Center Lock oder 6 Loch?  Ich habe die Sun Ringle bisher nur mit 6 Loch gesehen - aber sicher ist sicher?

Würde es Sinn machen vorne eine 203er Scheibe einzubauen, wo ich eh schon neue bestelle? 83kg Fahrergewicht, Tendenz (hoffentlich) fallend  Bisher nie Probleme gehabt mit Bremsen, fuhr bis dato eine Elixir 7 mit 180/180.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr der Ritzel (25. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da man hier über so viele Brems-Probleme liest: in wie weit unterscheidet sich denn die aktuell verbaute Formula R1 zur "The One" der Vorjahresmodelle? Ich bin eigentlich mit meiner The One auch nach einem Jahr immer noch sehr zufrieden. Wundert mich nur, dass es jetzt so viele Probleme gibt.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## mynoxin (25. April 2013)

Probleme gibt's keine. Aber alle mosern rum, weil sie entweder Luft im System hat oder nicht richtig beist. Sie bremst wie jede andere auch und bei richtiger Handhabung gibt's auch keine Probleme! Sie is halt bisl lauter.
Hier im thread wird aber gleich erstmal alles gewechselt, wenn's Geräusche macht. Oder Service... Und wartet 3 Wochen auf ne neue Bremse, anstatt sie in 30 Minuten zu entlüften.
XT ist besser, formula reicht völlig aus.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## JP_bike2do_de (25. April 2013)

@mDaniel:
180er reichen bei dem Gewicht und der Bremse locker, es sei denn du möchtest die größt mögliche Verzögerung am Rad haben!
Und wenn du bis jetzt eine 6-Loch Aufnahme hast, dann hol dir auch 6-Loch Scheiben. Umrüsten lohnt nicht


----------



## mDaniel (25. April 2013)

Alles klar, danke dir - sind bestellt


----------



## filiale (25. April 2013)

Dem stimme ich zu!!!

...die Formula funktioniert bei den meisten hervorragend. Natürlich melden sich immer nur diejenigen, die ein Problem haben, im Forum. Die ohne Probleme äußern sich nicht, wozu auch, sie sind ja zufrieden.
Auch bei der Shimano XT Bremse gibt es Ausreißer und Montagsmodelle. Die findet man nicht hier im Slide Forum weil das ja nicht Serie ist.

Ich bin mit meiner Forumla am Slide zufrieden.


----------



## mDaniel (25. April 2013)

Ich hab die Formula auch an meinem ZR Race, find ich dort nicht so super - aber für das Hardtail ist es dann doch mehr als ausreichend. Die XT Bremse finde ich jedoch super, Kumpel fährt die an seinem Bike, also was solls


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (25. April 2013)

Findest du sie aufgrund ihrer Leistung nicht so super oder sind es andere Gründe (Quitschen, Wartung, ...)?


----------



## mDaniel (25. April 2013)

Zieht irgendwo Luft, bin alle 4-6 Wochen am entlüften.
Zudem möchte ich das Slide gern auf i-Spec umbauen früher oder später


----------



## mw.dd (25. April 2013)

JP_bike2do_de schrieb:


> ... es sei denn du möchtest die größt mögliche Verzögerung am Rad haben!
> ...



Seit wann ist die mögliche Bremsverzögerung von der Scheibengröße abhängig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mDaniel (25. April 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Seit wann ist die mögliche Bremsverzögerung von der Scheibengröße abhängig?



Theoretisch ist das schon so, Stichwort Hebelgesetz.


----------



## mw.dd (25. April 2013)

mDaniel schrieb:


> Theoretisch ist das schon so, Stichwort Hebelgesetz.



Spielt das bei 180 vs. 200mm Scheibe praktisch noch eine Rolle? Der Schwachpunkt ist doch dann die Haftung zwischen Reifen und Untergrund...

Argumente für große Scheibe sind meines Wissens nach nicht die Länge des Bremsweges, sondern die geringeren Bedienkräfte am Hebel und ein späteres Fading auf Grund besserer Kühlung.


----------



## mDaniel (25. April 2013)

Theorie:
M = F*r. Also ist das Drehmoment (bzw. Bremskraft) bei ner 203mm Scheibe knapp 12,8% höher als bei 180mm.

Praxis:
Keine Ahnung, ich bekomme auch ne 160er Scheibe problemlos zum Stillstand, von daher macht deine Argumentation Sinn, dass es eher die geringere Kraft am Bremshebel bzw. bessere Kühlung (da verstehe ich aber den Zusammenhang (noch) nicht? Einfach weil sich das auf mehr Fläche verteilt?) entscheidend sind.


----------



## Korbinian01 (25. April 2013)

Hallo

Hatte auch Probleme mit meinem Dämpfer! Auf climb keinen Unterschied zu Trail!

Ich habe ihn diese Woche eingeschickt! Heute Anruf von toxoholics! Laut einem Techniker soll ich bei ca. 90 kg den Dämpfer auf das Valfing f also hart anpassen lassen!

Angeblich deutliche Vorteile für 50 Euro!

Was haltet Ihr davon?

Gruß Korbi


----------



## Cubeamsrider (25. April 2013)

Machen. Den Unterschied merkt man deutlich.


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. April 2013)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Machen. Den Unterschied merkt man deutlich.



Na dann erzähl doch mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ludwig3kids (26. April 2013)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> nur mal zur sicherheit. beläge sind max 30km und nur stadt und ebene  feldwege bis jetzt. sieht das verglast aus oder alles in ordnung ? es  glänzt schon wenn man direkt licht dran hält. mal testweise mit  sandpapier nochmal aufrauhen die beläge ?



das sind meiner Meinung organische Beläge. Sinterbeläge schauen anders aus. Wenn sie quietschen, dann folgendes versuchen:
Bremsbeläge raus und die Beläge um 180° drehen.
d.h. wenns't in Fahrtrichtung schaus't, den linken Belag auf die rechte Seite der Scheibe und den rechten Belag auf die linke Seite der Scheibe geben.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (26. April 2013)

So, Gestern wieder 26km Runde gedreht. Mitlerweile ist auch die Gabel mit 70PSI besser am laufen  Bergauf mit vorne und hinten auf Climb läuft es sehr gut.
Einzig den Lenker hab ich auf einen Spank Spoon 740 geändert. Ist für mich persönlich um Welten angenehmer.


----------



## Korbinian01 (26. April 2013)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Machen. Den Unterschied merkt man deutlich.


 
hallo

wie meinst das? hast es du auch machen lassen?

mich irritiert dein smilie 

bin schon gespannt!

Gruß Korbi


----------



## filiale (26. April 2013)

Leider sind Deine Bilder vom Bremsbelag suboptimal. Man kann nichts wirklich erkennen. Weder ob organisch noch sinter (sieht geschätzt aber nach org aus). Vermutlich weil Du Blitz verwendet hast. Mach mal ein gutes Bild, dann kann man auch dazu etwas sagen 

Ich hab mal schnell meine Beläge hinten ausgebaut. Die Kanten sind angefast um quietschen zu verhindern. Das sind die Originalbeläge von Formula. Die sind organisch, steht auch so auf der original Verpackung drauf (hab noch ne originale hier).


----------



## Aalex (26. April 2013)

ich würd die beide wegschmeißen. den unteren vielleicht nochmal anschleifen.


----------



## filiale (26. April 2013)

Hab noch 4 weiter Bilder angehängt. Wegschmeißen ? Mit welcher Begründung ? Da sind noch 50% Belag drauf. Seh ich gar nicht ein. Sind nicht verglast und beißen hervorragend.


----------



## Aalex (26. April 2013)

der obere? echt? kenn sowas von meiner hope. beläge die von der mischung so aussehen haben nie funktioniert, bzw nie so gut wie die kunstharzbeläge die jetzt drauf sind. 

die unteren haben ziemlich gemeine rillen


----------



## ludwig3kids (26. April 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Hab noch 4 weiter Bilder angehängt. Wegschmeißen ? Mit welcher Begründung ? Da sind noch 50% Belag drauf. Seh ich gar nicht ein. Sind nicht verglast und beißen hervorragend.



Wie schon geschrieben, folgendes versuchen:
Bremsbeläge raus und die Beläge um 180° drehen.
d.h. wenns't in Fahrtrichtung schaus't, den linken Belag auf die rechte Seite der Scheibe und den rechten Belag auf die linke Seite der Scheibe geben.

Ich habe das beim Rad von meinem Schwager gemacht. Das Quietschen war weg.


----------



## filiale (26. April 2013)

Der user ludwig3kids hat die Probleme, nicht ich  Bei mir quietscht auch nix am Slide, das anfasen war nur vorsorglich. Bei mir ist alles gut.


----------



## wellness_28 (26. April 2013)

Hab heute noch neue organische Beläge von Swissstop bekommen und werde die mal versuchen ordentlich einzufahren.
Wenn die Bremsleistung weiterhin schwach bleibt , lasse ich auf Verdacht mal noch die VR-Bremse entlüften bzw. checken ob undicht.
Ich bin mal guter Dinge !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (26. April 2013)

Bremse komplett (vom Ausgleichbehälter oben bis zur Bremszange unten) mit einem trockenen Tuch RICHTIG sauber abtrocknen. Dann mit einen Kabelbinder / Klettverschluss / Gummiband den Bremshebel kräftig an den Griff ziehen und über Nacht unter Druck stehen lassen. Am nächsten Tag mit einem weißen Papiertaschentuch überall entlangwischen und schauen ob etwas herausgelaufen ist. So testet man Undichtigkeiten.


----------



## wellness_28 (26. April 2013)

Danke für den Tipp


----------



## OliverKaa (27. April 2013)

Organische Beläge quitschen auch bei nässe nicht, oder?
Ist die Bremsleistung gleich?


----------



## Marcello29 (7. Mai 2013)

Überlege auch das zu kaufen bzw. noch nicht sicher ob ich das oder ein Canyon oder ein 7.0 nehme. Weiss jemand ob es das 8.0 noch mal geben wird? Da steht seit langem ausverkauft aber es ist noch gelistet auf der Homepage von b-d.de


----------



## mDaniel (7. Mai 2013)

16" kommt wohl nochmal, Rest is aus, hab eins der letzten 20" 8.0 gekauft


----------



## marc9999 (7. Mai 2013)

Das slide 150 8.0 wird nicht mehr kommen. Allerdings wurde ein 8.0se angekündigt. Kommt angeblich in kw24


----------



## frx_Bender (7. Mai 2013)

Jap, das 8.0 in grün und schwarz ist weg. Eventuell gibts noch das ein oder andere zur offiziellen Neueröffnung am Samstag im Megastore in Bonn. Sonst warten auf die SE bzw. 2014er Modelle bzw. das 9.0 gibts wohl noch in allen Größen.
Hab auch eines der letzten 8.0 abbekommen..


----------



## invalid (7. Mai 2013)

im nachhinein beneide ich das 5.0 SE mit kompletter Rock Shox Ausstattung... das hätte sicher einiges an ärger erspart... man kann ja mal nach einem Upgrade fragen


----------



## Marcello29 (8. Mai 2013)

Hm ok schade fand vor allem beim 8.0 auch die Farbe besser als beim 7.0  das 8.0 SE ist das dann viel teurer? Was sind eigentlich die Unterschiede zum normalen 8.0 ? Jetzt stehen für mich nur 2 zur Auswahl slide 7.0 bzw. 8.0 se (kommt auf den preis an) oder nerve al + 7.0 zwar auch bissl teurer aber war auch testsieger im bike magazin - aber will eigentlich eher das radon :/
*http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3040*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (8. Mai 2013)

1999â¬ wie das normale 8.0


----------



## Marcello29 (8. Mai 2013)

Das klingt gut und was bedeutet SE nochmal? finde dazu im netz leider nix also kommt dann irgendwann im Juni so wie ich das verstanden hatte? Werde aber auch gleich noch bei b-d anrufen und fragen -hm also konkret wussten die es jetzt auch noch nicht wann es genau kommt und derzeit haben sie das 7.0 nur noch eben da jetzt weiss ich wieder nicht ob ich das nehmen soll oder lieber das oder das nerve al + 7.0 total nervig das es jetzt schon weg ist...


----------



## Marcello29 (8. Mai 2013)

Was soll ich nun machen  wenn es das 8.0 gäbe würde ich das kaufen nun stehe ich aber zwischen dem al + 7.0 nerve und dem slide 7.0 welches auch deutlich günstiger ist. Lohnt es sich deutlich mehr zu bezahlen oder reicht für mich das 7.0?


----------



## QE2 (8. Mai 2013)

Marcello29 schrieb:


> Was soll ich nun machen  wenn es das 8.0 gäbe würde ich das kaufen nun stehe ich aber zwischen dem al + 7.0 nerve und dem slide 7.0 welches auch deutlich günstiger ist. Lohnt es sich deutlich mehr zu bezahlen oder reicht für mich das 7.0?



Schau mal war heute auf Facebook


----------



## Pretorianer (8. Mai 2013)

das 8.0SE soll ab KW 25 kommen


----------



## Marcello29 (8. Mai 2013)

Irgendwie witzig da ich eben angerufen hatte und er mir nix genaues sagen konnte also nicht mal was mit kw 25 oder sowas oder sowas wie guck mal auf Facebook hätte mir auch gereicht  Naja also geändert hat sich ja nur die Federgabel ist jetzt anstatt ner Fox 32 Talas 26 CTD O/C 15 QR Taper die Rock Shox Revelation Gabel ist das nun besser oder schlechter... Farbe finde ich auch nicht so dolle fand das schwarz mit blau besser aber naja  Wer zuspät kommt den bestraft das Leben... Mkit dem kann ich aber generell nix falsch machen hoffe ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (8. Mai 2013)

Geiles SE! Zuschlagen!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Marcello29 (8. Mai 2013)

Oder soll ich auf das 2014 warten  https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...133978.-2207520000.1368000145.&type=3&theater


----------



## filiale (8. Mai 2013)

SE= second edition


----------



## Tomak (8. Mai 2013)

@Marcello: Komplettes Rock Shox Fahrwerk, nicht nur Gabel....

Sei doch froh, dass das Fox Geraffel nicht drin ist. Wir fahren an beiden Rädern die Revelation und sind total begeistert. Habe meiner Frau extra ein 7.0 gekauft und entsprechend mit bereits vorhandenen XT Parts upgegradet. Sowohl Gewicht, Ansprechverhalten und Wartungsaufwand sind einfach top.

Somit ist die SE ein fast rundum sorglos Paket.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Marcello29 (8. Mai 2013)

Ja ok denke mal ich werde dann warten auf das 8.0 und hoffen das ich eins kriegen kann  Meint ihr ich brauche bei 180cm ein 18" oder 20"? Dieser Rechner hat bei mir 19" ausgespuckt aber dit gibs ja nich


----------



## mynoxin (8. Mai 2013)

Der tomak spricht ein wahres Wort. Die Fox Parts sind nicht schlecht, aber scheinbar anfälliger. Mit der SE Edition läuft das Ding gut. Außerdem rockt die böse Farbe 


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Vincy (8. Mai 2013)

Die Abbildung oben entspricht aber nicht dem 8.0 SE, sondern ist das E1. 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-150-E1_id_23752_.htm
Lediglich der Rahmen ist da wohl identisch.


----------



## Marcello29 (8. Mai 2013)

Hm ok bei der Farbangabe des Slide 8.0 SE steht ja black/black/black also wirds vielleicht einfach so ähnlich aussehen - hoffentlich


----------



## Vincy (8. Mai 2013)

Da hat man wohl noch zu viele Rahmen von der E-Series übrig.


----------



## Wotan2310 (14. Mai 2013)

Auf wieviel Klicks habt ihr die Zugstufe bei Gabel/Dämpfer eingestellt?Bin mir da voll unschlüssig.Find beide kurz vor zu am angenehmsten.Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (20. Mai 2013)

Ich fahre auch mit mehr Zugstufe. Gabel und Dämpfer glaube ich so vier Klicks vor Ende.


----------



## Korbinian01 (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo

Jetzt hat's mich scheinbar auch mit der Hinterbremse formula rx erwischt!

Mein Druckpunkt wandert! Wenn ich den Hebel ziehe habe ich den Druckpunkt ziemlich weit am Lenker! Punkte ich drei vier mal ist er wie er sein soll!
Warte ich dann ein paar Sekunden wieder das gleiche!

Denkt Ihr, dass Luft im System ist? Oder einschicken?

Danke und schöne Grüsse bei dem Sauwetter
Korbi


----------



## invalid (31. Mai 2013)

nach dem vierten Service und dem Entfernen des FCS gehts bei mir... ergo anrufen, einschicken etc...


----------



## Korbinian01 (31. Mai 2013)

Wass brauch ich wenn ich auf xt wechseln will (Adapter). Kann ich die Scheiben verwenden?

Danke


----------



## invalid (31. Mai 2013)

du kannst Scheiben und Adapter der Formula verwenden, musst dir nur die XT kaufen...


----------



## Korbinian01 (1. Juni 2013)

Korbinian01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Jetzt hat's mich scheinbar auch mit der Hinterbremse formula rx erwischt!
> 
> ...



Also nochmal hallo!

Habe gerade am Tegernsee mit einem erfahrenem Mechaniker gesprochen...laut meiner Schilderung seiner Meinung nach eindeutig Luft im System! 
Ich probiere jetzt mal entlüften und berichte euch weiter

Gruß Korbi


----------



## frx_Bender (1. Juni 2013)

Hatte an meiner RX, ebenfalls die Hinterradbremse, auch Luft im System.
Druckpunkt wanderte auch hier, wie von Korbinian01 beschrieben. 
Beim Service Partner entlüften lassen + neues Öl. Jedoch bin ich aufgrund des Wetters noch nicht wieder zum Fahren gekommen. Bin mal gespannt ob es wieder kommt.


----------



## MenschJensch (2. Juni 2013)

Ich kann nur sagen, dass nach den Service bei Bike Discount die hintere RX so funktioniert wie ich es mir vorstelle. Allerdings dauerte der Service inkl. Postweg >2Wochen.


----------



## Max141111 (9. Juni 2013)

Bitte löschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fprefekt (12. Juni 2013)

Wo findet man das Bike denn? Ich habe das Slide bei bike-discount gesucht, aber nur das 9.0 gefunden!


----------



## Dice8 (12. Juni 2013)

fprefekt schrieb:


> Wo findet man das Bike denn? Ich habe das Slide bei bike-discount gesucht, aber nur das 9.0 gefunden!



Ist ausverkauft! (Warum auch immer)


----------



## fprefekt (12. Juni 2013)

Gibt's ja nicht? 
War gerade noch im Testbericht im Mountainbike-Magazin...


----------



## Dice8 (12. Juni 2013)

Schau dir mal lieber das Canyon AL+ 6.0 an. Das AL+ ist verfügbar und hat das Slide im Test geschlagen


----------



## fprefekt (12. Juni 2013)

Mach ich, danke


----------



## waldleopard (12. Juni 2013)

Schau dir lieber das Slide 150 8.0SE an das nächste Woche kommen soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ryder71 (25. Juni 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Schau dir lieber das Slide 150 8.0SE an das nächste Woche kommen soll.


 Habe mir das Slide 150 8.0 SE soeben bestellt -


----------



## Vincy (25. Juni 2013)

Black Beauty - Bad Slide.
Slide 150 8.0 / 9.0 SE Rock Shox ist online!!!!
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-150-8-0-SE_id_24566_.htm
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-150-9-0-SE_id_24565_.htm


----------



## RWE (26. Juni 2013)

@ Vincy
Rein aus Interesse, warum das 9er Se und nicht das E1  oder das E2 ?

Stehe gerade auch vor der Wahl

Danke vorab


----------



## Waldschleicher (26. Juni 2013)

Im allgemeinen mag ich ja schwarze Bikes sehr. Das wäre mir dann aber doch zu eintönig- da lob ich mir mein giftgrün.


----------



## invalid (26. Juni 2013)

das komplett schwarz ist ja schon wieder schick, aber ich bin froh und absolut happy mit meinem Freaky Slide aufbau:


----------



## Vincy (26. Juni 2013)

RWE schrieb:


> @ Vincy
> Rein aus Interesse, warum das 9er Se und nicht das E1 oder das E2 ?


 
Es ist das Slide 150 8.0 SE. Das 8.0 SE und 9.0 SE sind jetzt neu hinzu gekommen. Das E1 und E2 gibt es ja schon etwas lÃ¤nger. 

Das Slide 150 E1 gibt es aktuell jetzt fÃ¼r 2599â¬ statt 2800â¬. 
https://www.facebook.com/HsBikeDiscountMegastore


----------



## duc-748S (26. Juni 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> das komplett schwarz ist ja schon wieder schick, aber ich bin froh und absolut happy mit meinem Freaky Slide aufbau:



Sieht auch einfach nur geil aus 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (26. Juni 2013)

Ich hab da mal eine Frage zum Entlüften der Bremsen.

Da ich mir neue Reifen bestellen will (muss), wollte ich somit auch gleich das Entlüftungkit für die Bremsen mitnehmen. 

Da wäre einmal diese Kit.

Doch welche Bremsflüssigkeit nehme ich?
Welche ist den im Slide 8.0 drin?


----------



## mw.dd (27. Juni 2013)

In Deinem Slide ist hoffentlich keine Bremsflüssigkeit 

Es kommt darauf an, was für eine Bremse dran ist.
Wenn Formula, dann DOT.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (27. Juni 2013)

Ja, es ist eine Formula rx-tune.

Ich habe bei BD dieses gefunden

Kann ich das nehmen?
Aber es wird auch als Bremsflüssigkeit geführt das Dot.
Will ja nicht dass ich da was mische.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dice8 (27. Juni 2013)

Dot4 kannst du nehmen. Das gibt es aber im Baumarkt bzw. KFZ Zubehör günstiger.


----------



## invalid (27. Juni 2013)

sollte meines Wissens nach DOT 4 sein?

PS: wegen der reifen kann ich den Minion 2,35 empfehlen. gibts grad beim BMO fÃ¼r 22â¬ und ich bin bisher schwer beeindruckt von den Reifen. Fahre hinten Maxxpro 60a und vorne Super Sticky 42a.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (27. Juni 2013)

Alles klar, danke euch für die Hilfe.

Eine Frage hätte ich da aber noch.
Bei den Bremsbelägen, was lohnt sich den da eher zuhollen, die Organischen oder die Sintermetall?

Wegen den Reifen, hab ich mich eigentlich für die Hans Dampf Evo PaceStar und TrailStar entschieden.


----------



## Dice8 (27. Juni 2013)

Original organische mit Shimano IceTec Scheiben. Dann gibt es auch kein gequietsche beim bremsen!


----------



## invalid (27. Juni 2013)

laut den letzten Test sollen die Sinter deutlich mehr Power haben, ich bin eh generell ein freund von Sinterbelägen. 
 @Dice8: die schwalbe EVOs können mir echt gestohlen bleiben. Der Nobby Nic hat schon nach 200-300 km federn gelassen bei leichtem Gelände und dazu auch nichts ausgehalten. Cut in der Seitenwand, abgerissene Stollen etc. Und bei dem Preis habe ich das Maxxis Experiment mal gewagt und nicht eine Sekunde bereut.


----------



## aquanaut96 (27. Juni 2013)

Bei mir waren am Slide die originalen Nobbys jetzt auch nach gradmal 500 km komplett runter. Hab jetzt auf Conti Baron 2.3/MK II 2.4 gewechselt und bin damit super zufrieden.


----------



## Dice8 (27. Juni 2013)

aquanaut96 schrieb:


> ... Hab jetzt auf Conti Baron 2.3/MK II 2.4 gewechselt und bin damit super zufrieden...



Baut der 2.3er Baron genauso breit wie der MK II 2.4?


----------



## aquanaut96 (27. Juni 2013)

Der Baron als 2.3 ist genauso breit wenn nicht eher noch einen Tick schmäler. Sind aber beide deutlich voluminöser als die Nobby Nics.


----------



## Dice8 (27. Juni 2013)

Kannst du mal mit einem Messchieber die breite beim Baron 2.3 nachmessen? 
Beim MK II Protection in 2.4 sinds ca. 57mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aquanaut96 (27. Juni 2013)

Beim Baron sind ca. 57 mm. Habs aber mit nem Lineal gemessen, da ich keinen Messschieber hab. Der passt aber auf alle Fälle. Sogar der 2.5er würde passen.


----------



## frx_Bender (10. Juli 2013)

Nach Durchlesen verschiedener Threads bin ich mir unsicher und frage deshalb hier nochmal. Die Formula RX Bremsen an meinem Slide 8.0 quitschen & rubbeln und bei Kurven klirren und schleifen diese (aber nicht immer). Zudem habe ich am VR und HR einen wandernden Druckpunkt. Also beim ersten Bremsen habe ich einen sehr langen Hebelweg, erst nach ein paar mal kurz "pumpen" am Hebel ist der Hebelweg wie anfangs kurz und kräftig.
Ich habe das Slide seit Ende April und bin bisher ca. 600 km mit ca. 6000 hm gefahren. Am HR hatte ich ca. Ende Mai bereits die Bremse entlüften lassen sowie neues Öl. Danach gings erstmal super. 
Seit einiger Zeit habe ich aber nun wieder den wandernden Druckpunkt am HR und nun auch am VR und ich vermute ebenfalls wieder Luft im System.

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: Hab irgendwo gelesen das es bei der RX "normal" wäre das diese häufig Luft zieht und man so ca. 1x im Monat entlüften muss. Oder ist es, wie ich ebenfalls schon oft gelesen habe, ein Defekt der Bremse?? Würde mir sonst ein Entlüftungskit besorgen und die Bremse dann regelmäßig entlüften.

Zu dem Quitschen, Klirren: Meine originalen Bremsbeläge sind jetzt schon ziemlich runter. Ist das normal bei der Fahrleistung?? Möchte mir da als nächstes organische von Formula holen und überlege, weil ich es eben auch schon des öfteren gelesen habe, gleich noch XT Bremsscheiben mit zu bestellen (2x 180er). Macht das Sinn und wenn ja benötige ich noch irgendwelche Adapter oder ähnliches? Oder kann ich einfach die Formula Scheibe gegen die Shimano XT Scheibe tauschen?

Wäre sehr dankbar für eure Tipps.
Gruß Mathias


----------



## invalid (10. Juli 2013)

- klirren und Rubbeln ist mir den original Formula Scheiben normal, um das abzuschaffen tut es jede andere Scheibe < 1,85 mm, die nicht von Formula ist, ich fahre meine zb. mit Avid HS1 Scheiben. Adapter etc ist alles das gleiche, einfach umbauen.

- wandernder Durckpunkt und Luft wurde bei mir erst nach entfernen des FCS Systems nicht mehr zum Problem, wer braucht dieses Teil überhaupt? Das Teil ist scheinbar störanfällig bis hin zum Totalausfall der Bremse (wie bei mir passiert). Da das bei dir aber alles Fehler der Bremse sind, würde ich sie einschicken, das FCS Teil abbauen lassen. Vllt kannste ja als Entschädigung gleich neue Beläge abstauben. nach 4 mal Service und FCS Demontage ging das bei mir.

- Nach 6000 Hm hallte ich den Verschleiß für Ok, mit den Semimetall Belägen wirst du bei der Leistung aber besser fahren, mehr power, mehr lebenszeit als organische


----------



## frx_Bender (10. Juli 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich werde mir dann wohl diese XT Bremsscheiben zulegen (ohne Ice Tec) 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a99880/bremsscheibe-xt-sm-rt76l-203-mm.html

und diese Bremsbeläge (oder gibt es bessere??)
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k6...all-rx-mega-the-one-r1-r1r-oval.html?mfid=444

und bei der Gelegenheit noch dieses Entlüftungskit gleich mitbestellen.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a3436/bleeding-kit.html

Zum Öl, ich muss ja dieses DOT4 nehmen, heißt das im Baumarkt auch so? da komme ich doch bestimmt güntiger, oder?

Mit Radon nehme ich dann mal Kontakt auf und kläre die weitere Vorgehensweise. Bis dahin fahr ich erstmal so weiter, ist ja auch gerade Traumwetter zum fahren.

Gruß Mathias


----------



## invalid (10. Juli 2013)

wenn dir das Geld und das Gewicht sparen willst, kannst du auch normale RT66 Stahlscheiben nehmen. funktionieren tadellos bei mir. Wenn du noch Garantieansprüche geltend machen willst würde ich erstmal Originalbelege nutzen, das erspart fürs erste stress.

Wo DOT 4 drauf steht sollte auch DOT 4 drin sein, auch im Baumarkt.


----------



## filiale (10. Juli 2013)

DOT4 ist kein Öl sondern Bremsflüssigkeit wie sie im Auto verwendung findet. Diese ist ätzend ! Daher alles sehr gut abdecken damit keine Lackschäden durch Spritzer oder Übergelaufenes entsteht. Also sehr sorgfältig arbeiten und alles sehr sehr penibel abwischen.

Ja bekommst Du überall, im Baumarkt (wenn dieser KFZ Artikel hat), im großen Einkaufsmarkt (Real), an der Tanke, einfach überall. 250ml reichen dicke aus, da bleibt noch 80% übrig.

Spritzen kosten 1 Euro in der Apotheke, Schlauch gibt es für 1,50 Euro im Baumarkt in der Gartenabteilung auf Rollen in 1m Länge.
Die Adapter bekommt man bei ebay für sehr kleines Geld (Gewinde ist M5 soweit ich mich erinnere, Avid und Formula haben die gleichen Adapter, somit paßt das für beide Systeme).

Deine Bremse scheint defekt zu sein. Es kann nicht sein dass der Druckpunkt so stark wandert. Ich würde sie einschicken oder eben vorher nochmal selbst entlüften. Normalerweise sollte man die Bremse alle 2 Jahre mit DOT4 neu spülen/entlüften. Das liegt daran das DOT4 hygroskopisch ist und Wasser zieht. Wasser kann man nicht so gut komprimieren, daher entsteht im Laufe der Zeit ein weicher schwammiger Druckpunkt (auch bei einem geschlossenen System gelangt Feuchtigkeit ins Bremssystem). Ist beim Auto und Motorrad auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frx_Bender (10. Juli 2013)

invalid schrieb:


> wenn dir das Geld und das Gewicht sparen willst, kannst du auch normale RT66 Stahlscheiben nehmen


 
habe gerade mal im Netz gestöbert, diese hier RT66 SLX 180er
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k611/a72553/bremsscheibe-slx-sm-rt66m-180mm-6-loch.html
wiegt ca 175 g, und die von mir vorhin genannte XT Bremsscheibe in 180 kommt auf ca. 168 g. Wenn es sonst keine "Verbesserungen" gibt werde ich wohl auf die günstigeren zurückgreifen, kosten ja auch nur die Hälfte. 
  @filiale: gute Idee mit dem selber bauen des Entlüftungskits! Werde mal schauen ob ich alle Teile günstig zusammen bekomme.


----------



## invalid (10. Juli 2013)

und dafür das ein großteil der XT aus Alu ist ist sie recht schwer...wayne, klar die XT hat Ice tec, aber bisher hab ich noch nirgends gelesen das einer damit das Bremsen neu erlebt hätte. Daher kann man sich das Geld auch sparen, Ice Tec Beläge mit Stahlscheibe und gut is... bringt auch mich problemlos zum stehen...


----------



## The_Dashing_Guy (23. Juli 2013)

Weiß jemand welche genaue Modellvariante der Revelation im Slide 150 8.0 SE verbaut ist ?

ob RL ; RLT ; RCT3  ??? 

Danke für die Info!


----------



## invalid (23. Juli 2013)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a101121/slide-150-8-0-se.html

>>> Rock Shox Revelation RL DPA (150/120mm), Taper QR 15


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (26. Juli 2013)

Ich hab da mal eine frage bezüglich des Steuerkopfes.
Da ist ja mittig eine Schraube.
Mit wieviel Nm wird die den angezogen?


----------



## Vincy (26. Juli 2013)

Da gibt es keinen vorbestimmten Wert. Damit stellt man das Lagerspiel des Steuersatzes ein.


----------



## dario88 (30. Juli 2013)

hi,
ich habe vor mir ein radon slide 150 8.0 se zu kaufen. habe mir gerade ein paar seiten hier durch gelesen und wurde etwas abgeschreckt  aber solche problemchen findet man wohl bei allen 2000er all mountains oder?

prinzipiell ist es mein erstes fahrrad in der preisklasse. mein altes giant hardtail habe ich mittlerweile tot geritten und eben bei ner kleine tour ist mir auf leichtem gelände dermaßen die gabel vorne augeschlagen, dass ich fast vermute die sind hin.. selbst bei kleinen steinchen ist die federgabel an den rahmen gestoßen. einstellungen an der federgabel sind längst geschichte  selbst bei der abfahrt auf der straße hat sich das fahrrad komisch angefühlt

nunja. würdet ihr das bike prinzipiell empfehlen oder habt ihr den kauf bereut?


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (30. Juli 2013)

Also ich habe zwar nicht das SE Modell, sondern das normale 8.0er.
Aber den Kauf habe ich bis jetzt keine sec bereut.

Nur in einer Sicht war der Kauf nicht gut. Das Bike macht süchtig und man will nur fahren, fahren ......

Meine Frau meckert schon dass ich fast nur noch weg bin 

MFG


----------



## filiale (30. Juli 2013)

Da soll Deine Frau mal beruhigt sein...

-> Besser mit dem Bike weg als mit einer anderen Frau weg


----------



## mynoxin (1. August 2013)

8.0 rockt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LutschiVanGogh (1. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Da soll Deine Frau mal beruhigt sein...
> 
> -> Besser mit dem Bike weg als mit einer anderen Frau weg



Da hast wohl recht, werde das mal so meiner Frau sagen, bin gespannt wie sie reagiert


----------



## MacBig (12. August 2013)

Der Preis für das Slide 150 8.0 SE wurde nun auf 1799,- gesenkt und ich habe es bestellt.

Da viele scheinbar unzufrieden mit der Formula rx sind, überlege ich, direkt die so oft empfohlene Shimano XT zu kaufen und die Formula im Neuzustand zu verkaufen. Dazu ein paar Fragen:

Lohnt sich das oder sollte ich erstmal die Formula fahren? 
Wie groß ist der Gewichtsunterschied und merkt man den?
Was bekommt man ca. für neuwertige Fomulas mit/ohne Scheiben?
Wie schaut es mit der Garantie/Gewährleistung beim Weiterverkauf aus?


----------



## invalid (12. August 2013)

Wenn sie funktioniert und man mit der Ergonomie klar kommt gibts es mMn kaum etwas an der rx auszusetzen. Zumal sich auch der Weiterverkauf scher gestaltet. Ich war froh meine irgendwann für 100 losbekommen zu haben. 

Die paar Gramm am Gewicht machen keinen unterschied.


----------



## mynoxin (12. August 2013)

XT Scheiben und sie ist leise. Sie tut was sie soll, die shimano nich anders.


----------



## MacBig (12. August 2013)

Gut, also besser erstmal behalten und testen.

Da mir die XT-Scheiben ohnehin deutlich besser gefallen, könnte ich die ja sofort tauschen, und die Formula-Scheiben verkaufen.
Könnte es da Probleme mit der Garantie geben?


----------



## filiale (12. August 2013)

Du bestellst ein Slide AM mit 13.3kg bei 16" und fragst nach 50-100gr (geschätzt) Gewichtsunterschied bei den Bremsen. nee komm, jetzt ist gut...
bei nem Racebike bei 10 oder 11kg kann ich das verstehen, aber doch nicht bei so nem Schwergewicht wie dem Slide.


----------



## MacBig (12. August 2013)

Eben, es ist ohnehin schwer und man muss es ja nicht noch schwerer machen. Wäre das Bike leicht, dann hätte ich ja Luft nach oben. So sehe ich das!

Das ist aber eher Nebensache. Wichtiger ist mir, dass die Bremse ohne Murren läuft, praktisch nicht gewartet werden muss, und mir nicht mit Lärm auf den Geist geht.
Hatte an meinem alten Rad ne Magura Louise. Auch kein Leichtgewicht, aber die hat mir nie Probleme gemacht und warten musste ich sie auch nie (wobei sie auch nicht stark beansprucht wurde).

In den Garantiebestimmungen steht:
"Diese Garantie findet keine Anwendung auf Schäden, die sich auf folgendes zurückführen lassen:
[...]
Gebrauch von Materialien und Ersatzteilen für die Bremssysteme, die nicht mit dem Markenzeichen Formula versehen sind. Die Fa. Formula Srl übernimmt keinerlei Garantie in Bezug auf Übereinstimmung, Sicherheit, Beständigkeit und Leistungsfähigkeit der Bremssysteme Formula bei einem Gebrauch von Materialien und Ersatzteilen, die nicht mit dem Markenzeichen Formula versehen sind und/oder die nicht kompatibel und/oder nicht geeignet sind und/oder deren Gebrauch nicht ausdrücklich von Formula genehmigt worden ist."

Wie eng sehen die das also?


----------



## aquanaut96 (13. August 2013)

Behalt die Formularscheiben und wenn was ist schraubst du die einfach wieder dran. Oder eben gleich ne komplett neue Bremse einbauen.


----------



## MacBig (9. September 2013)

Noch eine kurze Rückmeldung zu den Formula-Bremsen an meinem Slide 150:

Bin absolut zufrieden mit denen. Keinerlei Schleifen und das Quietschen hält sich sehr in Grenzen (außer bei Nässe, da macht sie Lärm wie ein Zughorn). Die Bremsleistung ist auch gut, wenn auch der Druckpunkt stark wandert, was wohl heißt, dass sie nicht sauber entlüftet ist.

Also für mich noch definitiv kein Grund die Bremse oder die Scheiben zu tauschen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## invalid (9. September 2013)

Bei mir hat sich 5 monate nach dem ersten Service die Fox gabel mal wieder in den Service begeben und hat nun ein komplett neues 2014er Talas System bekommen. Obs was bringt werde ich nie erfahren da ich die Gabel so wie sie ist verkaufe. An meine neue Pike wird sie auch nach dem 10 Service wohl nicht mehr rankommen...


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (9. September 2013)

Da hast du ja aber ziemlich Pech mit deiner Fox-Gabel.
Scheint wohl so was wie ein Montagsmodell zu sein.

Ich muss sagen "toi toi toi", nach mittlerweile ca 1400km bis jetzt keinerlei Problem mit meiner Fox-Gabel. Außer dass sie halt ab und zu beim schnellen ein/aus Federn pfeift. Aber wie es nachgelesen hab, soll es ja normal sein.


----------



## Tomak (10. September 2013)

...kluge Entscheidung.....mit der Pike haste eine dauerhaft gute Gabel 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Jumo (15. September 2013)

Ich bin auch stolzer Besitzer des Slide 150 8.0 und ich muss sagen, es ist das Beste Bike das ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. Ich habe nur 3 Probleme:
-Bremsen,einfach nur fehlerhaft.. Werde mal bei nächster Gelegenheit neue Shimano kaufen..
-Nobby Nic: Die sind einfach nur total unangebracht.. Ich weiß ja nicht wie die sich das vorgestellt haben.. aber die nobby nic reifen machen dem Namen Slide all ehre -.- Ich bin berits 2 mal wegen den schlechten Reifen gestürzt..Der NN isn reifen für auf die Schotter-Piste, aber net für in den Wald oder gar auf den Trail.
-Die Schläuche am Rahmen hätten innen verlegt werden müssen


Im guten Ganzen bin ich froh das Slide 150 8.0 gekauft zu haben und würde es auch nicht für ein anderes Bike hergeben. Mit dem Federweg von 150mm kann man sich auch an verblockte Trails wagen. Die Talas harmoniert super mit dem Float und steckt alles weg.
Die Schaltung läuft super und die Reverb Sattelstütze ist einfach unglaublich effektiv für schnelles Wechseln zwischen bergauf und bergab.


Einzige Frage:
-Kann man sich die Schläuche nach innen verlgen lassen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## aquanaut96 (15. September 2013)

Jumo schrieb:


> Einzige Frage:
> -Kann man sich die Schläuche nach innen verlgen lassen?



Nein kann man nicht. wäre viel zu aufwendig, dam man den Rahmen anbohren müsste und auch noch irgendwie Zugführungen innen anbringen müsste.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (16. September 2013)

Naja, ich finde das mit den Leitungen nicht so schlimm.
Hab da die schwarz/blau kombi und die Leitungen sind schwarz und fallen somit nicht so auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LutschiVanGogh (30. September 2013)

So, nun bin ich jetzt auch betroffen.
Leider muss ich meine Gabel einschicken, da sie Spiel hat und beim ein federn auch knacks Geräusche macht, die man auch beim fahren teilweise im Lenker spürt.

Da ich zum ersten mal so was mache, wollte ich euch fragen wie ich da vorgehen muss.

Gabel ausbauen, klar.
Kopie von der Rechnung des Bikes, klar.
als versichertes Paket, klar.
Fehlerbeschreibung teilweise klar. Brauch ich da einfach nur ein Zettel mit reinlegen oder dieses Formular verwenden?
Dann noch letzte Frage, an welche Adresse?

Ist das die Adresse von Toxo?

Toxoholic´s GmbH
Eckstrasse 18
66976 Rodalben

Hab ich noch was vergessen ?

MFG


----------

